# اسئلة صعبة فى التكييف والحريق والصحى



## gaber osman (20 يونيو 2010)

اقترح على سيادتكم ان يكون الموضوع جميع الاسئلة الصعبة التى ممكن ان نواجهها فى التكييف والحريق والصحى وان نطرح الاسئلة وتتم الردود عليها ثم فى النهاية نعرف اجابة هذة الاسئلة وابدا بنفسى س1.تكييف ما الفرق بين primay pump وال secondry pump فى نظام المياة المثلجة وما الحالات الى تستخدم فيها secondary pump انتظر الاجابة وبعد كدة سوف اجيب على السوال وشكرا


----------



## ibrahim1hj (21 يونيو 2010)

The chilled water pumps primary loop and secondary loop usually we use the primary loop between the chiller and the heat exchanger and we used the secondary loop between the heat exchanger and the load(the fan coil units , fahu ,ahu ....etc) and finally the return chilled water will be send back to the chiller(s) through the heat exchanger(s), sometimes we use heat exchanger(s) for primary loop , and heat exchanger(s) for secondary loop , specially in the high rise buildings , which have mechanical floor(s) that we can fix the secondary pump(s),heat exchanger(s) , expansion tank(s).

هذه معلوماتي عن الموضوع أخي الزميل ولو فيه أي زلة لسان لا سمح الله أرجو من حضرتك تصحيح المعلومة و الله أعلم من الجميع , و شكرا عالموضوع القيم , بانتظار معلوماتك و تعليقك عالموضوع اللي اساسا كان فكرتك , فنرجو منك الافادة و السلام عليكم


----------



## AOUS110 (21 يونيو 2010)

انا موافق الاخ العزيز ولدي سؤال في مجال تصميم شيكات المياه
انا جديد في هذا المجال وارجوالمساعدة 
لدينا مجمع سكني حوالي 1200 شخص من طابقين ارتفاعه 3 م لكل طابق ونريد تصميم شبكة مياه شرب وحريق للمنطقة مع العلم انه لدينا خزان برجي سعة 100 متر مكعب نريد حساب ارنفاعه وهو بغذى من خزان ارضي سعة 750 م 3 بجانبه عبر مضخة ايضا نريد حساب استطاعتها 
والضغط الواجب تحقيقه في الطابق العلوي 1 بار
ارجو الرد ولكم كل الشكر مسبقا


----------



## mech_mohamed (22 يونيو 2010)

يتم عمل نظام Primary & Secondary Pump 
1-امتداد اطوال مواسير الماء مثل مبنى مكون من 30 طابق او ان محطة الشيلر بعيده عن المبنى و سوف تكون المواسير ذات اطوال كبيرة 
2- توفير الطاقة حيث ان قوة طلمات البريمرى فقط لتسيير الماء قبل الشيلر وتضخه حتى بعد الشيلر وهنا ياتى دور طلمبات السكندرى التى تاخذ الماء من الشيلر و تضخه الى باقى المبنى بما يحتويه من فان كويل او وحدات مناولة . وهنا ياتى التحكم فى قوة مضخة السكندرى حسب الحمال الحرارية فان زاد الحمل تعمل الطلمبا السكندرى بكامل طاقتها و عندما يقل الحمل يقل معه قوة الطلمبات و بالتالى الحمل الكهربى مما يؤدى الى خفض الطاقة الكهربية الكلية المستخدمة.


----------



## gaber osman (22 يونيو 2010)

اللة ينور عليك يا بشمهندس محمد وخاصا فى البند التانى حيث تكون الطلمبة الابتدائية ذات تدفق ثابت وهى تركب قبل التشيلر وتكون الطلمبة الثانوية ذات تدفق متغير وبالتالى يتغير التدفق على حسب الحمل الخاص بالمبنى اى هو فى المقام الاول توفير فى الطاقة فى حالة الاحمال الجزئية للمبنى


----------



## gaber osman (22 يونيو 2010)

اما بالنسبة للنقطة الاولى انا مش فاهمها قوى ولكن من اعتقادى ان ارتفاع المبنى فى نظام المياة المثلجة مش مهم قوى ولا يوخذ فى الحسبان لانة نظام مغلق امداد + راجع اما بالنسبة للاطوال الكبيرة فمن الممكن ان تاخذ فى الحسبان فى الطلمبة الابتدائية برجاء مراجعة ذلك النقطة وانتظر الاجابة وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mech_mohamed (22 يونيو 2010)

*الاهم ان نستفيد و نفيد*

لا شكر على واجب مهندس جابر هذا المنتدى لتواصل المهندسين العرب كى نرجع زهو امتنا 
1- بالنسبة لامتداد مواسير المياه المقصود بها لو ان المبنى من نوعيه المبانى المرتفعة او ان محطة الشيلر بعيده عن المبنى ذلك سيتطلب طلمبات بريمرى ذات قدرات عاليه وبذلك سيرتفع تكلفة المشروع الابتدائية و ايضا تكلفة التشغيل حيث ان هذا النوع من الطلمبات يعطى معدل تدفق ثابت و بالتالى عندما تزيد قدرة الطلمبة سيزيد حمل الكهرباء المستخدم لها
2- لكن مع استخدام الطلمبات السكندرى فى الدائرة ستكون طلمبات البريمرىتضخ الماء من قبل الشيلر حتى بعد الشيلر اى ان قدرتها صغيرة بالمقارنة بالحالة السابقة. و مع تغير قدرة الطلمبات السكندرى مع الحمل سيتوفر قدر كبير من الحمل الكهربى المستهلك.
3- يتم التحكم فى قدرة الطلمبات السكندرى عن طريق التحكم فى تردد التيار الكهربى الداخل للطلمبة عن طريق VFD (Variable frequency drive) (على ماعتقد ان ده ختصاره) وعندما نتحكم تردد التيار و الذى بدوره يتحكم فى سرعة دوران الطلبمة.
4- According to affinity low







( P1/P2)= (N1/N3)3)
اى ان تغيير السرعة يصاحبه تغير كبير جدا فى الحمل الكهربى المستخدم
هذا رسم توضيحى



http://www.nanomagnetics.org/chilledwatertips/images/systems/cv/Fig5.jpg

*ارجو ان اكون بمعلوماتى البسيطة قد استطعت ان اغطى جزء ولو صغير من مطلبك م/جابر*


----------



## mech_mohamed (22 يونيو 2010)




----------



## gaber osman (23 يونيو 2010)

سيادة المهندس المحترم انا معاك فى كل الكلام المكتوب وفى الرسم كمان اللة ينور عليك ولى مجموعة من النقاط اظن انى انا وانت متفقان عليها الا وهى الغرض الاساسى من استخدام الطلمبات الثانوية مع الطلمبات الابتدائية هى لحفظ الطاقة عند الاحمال الجزئية للمبنى الجزئية دى النقطة الاولى 
2. اظن حضرتك بردة متفق معايا ان ال head الخاص بالطلمبة الابتدائية يكون صغير جدا وهو لتعويض فقد الضغط فى التشيلر ومجموعة المحابس الى بعد الطلمبة حتى التشيلر وكذلك المواسير بالاضافة الى جزء صغير من المواسير والمحابس بعد التشيلر ولو اخذنا بصورة تقريبية فقد الضغط فى التشيلر 10متر مثلا وفرق الضغط فى المواسير والمحابس 10 متر فيكون الهيد الخاص بالطلمبة صغير 20 متر اظن بردة متفقين فى هذة النقطة
3. اما الطلمبة الثانوية فهى التى تتعامل مع النظام تقوم بسحب المياة من بعد التشيلر وتغذى المبنى ثم ترجع المياة الرجعة لنقطة قبل الطلمبة الابتدائية اظن بردة متفقين فى هذة النقطة 
4. حضرتك عارف ان نظام المياة المثلجة هو نظام مقفل ( دورة مغلقة ) ويكون الهيد من حسابات فقد الاحتكاك فى المواسير من بعد التشيلر حتى قبل الطلمبة الابتدائية اما ارتفاع المبنى غير موثر فى حسابات الهيد لان هناك امداد لاعلى ويعوضة راجع لاسفل نحسب فقد الضغط بالاحتكاك فقط لكل اطوال المواسير والملحقات بما فيهما اطوال ارتفاع المبنى الصعود والنزول كاحتكاك فقط وليس ستاتك
5. اما النظام المفتوح (حريق - مياة) يكون هيد الطلمبة من الاحتكاك + الضغط الاستاتيكى(الارتفاع)+ الضغط الباقى 

باختصار ارتفاع المبنى غير موثر فى النظام المغلق وبالتالى الغرض الاساسى لاستخدام الطلمبة الثانوية هو لحفظ الطاقة فقط 

راجع الارتفاع تانى ومستنى ردك الجميل وشكر جزيلا على المساركة يا بشمهندس


----------



## gaber osman (24 يونيو 2010)

س2. تكييف ما هو الفرق بيين Direct return وال Reverse return فى نظام مواسير المياة المثلجة ومتى يتم استخدام ال Reverse return سوف اجيب علية بعد اجابتكم وشكرا


----------



## eng.khalefa (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
اولا احب ان اوضح ان انظمه المياه المثلجه هم 3
1-direct return
2-reverse return
3-open piping system
اخر نظام و هو المختص بال cooling tower وخلافه
اما ال direct return فهو نظام رخيص و موفر من ناحيه initial cost وذلك لصغر مسارات المواسير و لكن عيبه هو عدم القدره علي تحكم و معرفه فرق الضغوط علي الفلفات و ملفات التبريد بالشكل الصحيح الا في حاله full load فقط
اما ال reverse return فيستخدم بشكل ادق اذا كنا نريد عمل نظام تحكم علي المواسير و تثبيت فرق الضغط علي ملفات التبريد و الفالفات في اي حاله سواء full load او part load و هذا نظام اغلى بعض الشئ و لكن يحافظ علي عمر الطلمبات الثانويه و الفلفات الموجوده في السستم


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الشرح الجميل . وشكرا


----------



## hamadalx (26 يونيو 2010)

ممكن التوضيح من خلال رسومات أفادكم الله..... ولكم جزيل الشكر........خاصة Reverse


----------



## gaber osman (27 يونيو 2010)

اللة ينور عليك يا بشمهندس خليفة


----------



## gaber osman (27 يونيو 2010)

حيث ان الراجع المباشر يكون فقد الضغط على ملفات التبريد للماكينات القريبة من الطلمبات اصغر من فقد الضغط على ملفات التبريد البعيدة عن الطلمبات وبالتالى يكون هناك اختلاف فى التدفق الداخل الى الملفات القريبة عن الملفات البعيدة اذا ثبتنا السعة ولمعالجة هذة المشكلة يتم استخدام Reverse return حيث با ستخدام هذا النظام يكون الفقد فى الضغط ثابت على جميع الملفات وبالتالى يكون التدفق الداخل الى كل الماكينات القريبة والبعيدة ثابت اذا ثبتنا السعة ويتم ذلك مثلا مبنى اربعة ادوار لوكانت المحطة فى اسفل دور مثلا يكون هناك صاعد امداد لاعلى يدخل على الماكينات وكل الخروج من الماكينات تلحم فى صاعد راجع ويكون اتجاة المياة لاعلى وبعد ذلك ترجع المياة لاسفل فى صاعد اخر وهذا النظام هو Reverse return ويستخدم فى حالة اذا كانت الشبكة كبيرة جدا فى الابراج العالية وفى مصانع الادوية وشكرا


----------



## eng.khalefa (27 يونيو 2010)

مفيش اساله تانيه يا بش مهندس جابر و اتمني ان اتعرف عليك بصوره شخصيه وشكرا


----------



## gaber osman (27 يونيو 2010)

دة شرف لية يا بشمهندس خليفة ومتهيقلى هنا فى المنتدى المحترم ممنوع وضع ارقام التليفون او الامييل ومتهيقلى ممكن على الخاص واللة واعلم اما بخصوص الاسئلة فهى كتيير ان شاء اللة بس انا حابب ان كل سوال يتسال تكون الاجابة لية نهائية بحيث تكون الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## gaber osman (27 يونيو 2010)

س3. تكييف ما هو FAHU with run around recovery coils


----------



## eng.khalefa (28 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
the fresh air runaround coil او the heat pipe system in air handling unit هو نظام جديد متطور من اعوام قليله مضت و انا شخصيا تعرضت لها مره واحده فقط و لمعرفتها ببساطه هي عباره عن عدد 2 ملف تبريد يوضع واحد منهم قبل ملف التبريد الرئيسي و بعد الفلاتر الحقيبي و الابتدائي و الاخر بعد ملف التبريد الرئيسي وقبل المروحه و يتم توصيلهم ببعض (اي الملفين) عن طريق مواسير لتصبح دائره مغلقه و فائدتها تعمل علي تقليل درجه الحراره المحسوسه للهواء و هذا للملف الاول بالطبع حيث يعمل كمبرد ابتدائي و هذا يساعد مصمم وحده المناوله علي اختيار ملف تبريد رئيسي جيد اما الملف الاخر يعمل علي رفه الرطوبه النسبيه للهواء بعد ملف التبريد الرئيسي حيث يعمل كسخان و اقصى ارتفاع لدرجه الحراره هي من درجتان الي اربع درجات و هي كافيه جدا للوصول الي الحاله المراد تصميمها وللفهم الاكثر كنت اود ان ارفع ماذا يحدث للهواء عند دخوله وحده كهذه علي الاستيكوميتري و لكن لم استطع فن كان اجابتي وافيه و صحيحه ارجو من المهندس جابر تكملتها بصور او اي توضيح لاني حاسس ان الاجابه مبهمه برده و اسف علي عدم التعبير الجيد للاجابه و شكرا


----------



## eng.khalefa (28 يونيو 2010)

نسيت ان اوضح ان الميديا المستخدمه في الكويلين هي اما مياه معالجه بايثيلين جيلايكول او اي ماده تبريديه اخري مثل الفريون


----------



## gaber osman (29 يونيو 2010)

اللة ينور عليك يا بشمهندس خليفة واحب ان اوضح يكون هذا النظام عبارة عن وضع ملف تبريد ابتدائى قبل ملف التبريد للماكينة ووضع ملف تسخين ابتدائى بعد ملف التبريد للماكينة وتوجد مواسير وطلمبة وخزان تمدد بين ملف التبريد الابتدائى وملف التسخين الابتدائى حيث فى هذا النظام يتم الاستفادة من الحرارة الموجودة فى الهواء الجوى يتسخين المائع الموجود فى ملف التبريد الابتدائى ثم يتم سحب هذا المائع بواسطة الطلمبة وضغطة الى ملف التسخين الابتدائى للتحكم فى الرطوبة النسبية الداخلة الى المكان ويستخدم هذا النظام فى الاماكن الحارة والرطبة والتى يكون فيها الحمل الكامن اكبر من 50% وتمثل هذة العملية على الخريطة الاجراء الاول تبريد محسوس للهواء فى ملف التبريد الابتدائى والاجراء الثانى تبريد+تجفيف فى ملف التبريد والاجراء الثالث تسخين محسوس للهواء فى ملف التسخين الابتدائى وشكرا


----------



## eng.khalefa (29 يونيو 2010)

س: تكييف ما هو VRV System و ما فائدته و متي يستخدم؟


----------



## gaber osman (29 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا يا مهندس خليفة انك اضفتنى كصديق واتمنى دوام التواصل معك وبصراحة لما انا حبيت افتح هذا الموضوع حبيت تكون الاستفادة للجميع لكل المهندسين فى هذا المنتدى المحترم ولا اقصد اى شى الى الافادة للجميع حيث ان الاسئلة هذة يتم السوال عنها فى المقابلات مع الشركات الكبيرة والمكاتب الاستشارية الكبيرة وبالتالى فى حالة الاجابة عن اى سوال من هذة الاسئلة بطريقة صحيحة ممكن ان نلتحق بافضل المكاتب والشركات مثلا دار الهندسة وشاكر فى مصر وانا والحمد للة بشتغل فى مكتب الدكتور شاكر حاليا فى مصر وسوف اجيب على سوالك واحب المشاركة معى من الزملاء حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## gaber osman (29 يونيو 2010)

vrv هو اختصار ل variable refrigerant volume ومن الاسم يتم تغيير كمية مركب التبريد الداخلة الى الوحدة الداخلية على حسب حمل التبريد للمكان وفى هذا النظام تكون هناك مجموعة من الوحدات الخارجية ومجموعة من الوحدات الداخلية ويتم التوصيل بين الوحدات الخارجية والداخلية بواسطة مواسير نحاس يمر فيها مركب التبريد مثلا R-410a من الوحدات الخارجية الى الداخلية والعكس بواسطة الضاغط الموجود فى الوحدة الخارجية


----------



## gaber osman (29 يونيو 2010)

وتكون قدرات الوحدات الداخلية والخارجية على حسب المورد ومن اشهر الموردين فى هذا المجال هو دايكن والجيل السابع من دايكن بياناتة كالتالى الوحدة الداخلية من 0.6 الى 4 طن تبريد والوحدة الخارجية من 6 الى 20 طن تبريد وبالتالى يمكن تركيب وحدة خارجية واحدة مع 33 وحدة داخلية ويتراوح عدد الضواغط فى الوحدة الخارجية من 1 الى 4 ضاغط من النوع الحلزونى على حسب الحمل وتكون هذة الضواغط من النوع متغيرة السرعات على حسب الحمل المطلوب وممكن ان تصل المسافة بين الوحدة الخارجية وابعد وحدة داخلية الى 200 متر افقى و95 متر راسى باطوال كلية للمواسير 1058 متر وييقوم الضاغط بالحفاظ على ضغط سحب ثابت على حسب الحمل

المميزات
1. تحكم مستقل لكل وحدة داخلية على حدة
2. حفظ الطاقة فى الاحمال الجزئية
3. لا يحتاج الى مساحات كبيرة
4. تكلفة صيانة قليلة
5.مستوى الصوت قليل
6. الوزن قليل

العيوب
1. التكلفة عالية بالمقارنة بالتشيلر

الاستخدام
1. الفنادق
2. الاماكن التجارية
3. المكاتب
4. فى الاماكن التى بها لا يمكن استخدام المياة المثلجة مثلا السقف الانشائى لا يتحمل وضع التشيلر علية
5. فى الامتداد للمشاريع والخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

واتمنى ان اكون غطيت الموضوع واتمنى ايضا اى اضافة من مهندسين الملتقى لتثبيت المعلومات وشكرا


----------



## eng.khalefa (30 يونيو 2010)

الله ينور يا باش مهندس جابر و كفايا انك شغال مع د/شاكر علي فكره انا شغال برده في مجال التكييف في مصر بس مش حابب دلوقت اقول انا شغال فين


----------



## gaber osman (1 يوليو 2010)

س5.تكييف ما هو ال vav وما هى مميزاتة واستخداماتة


----------



## محب الحرمين (2 يوليو 2010)

هي اختصار الي variable air volume وبيكون النظام فيها ahu او packaged unit ما معناه انه دكت بيوصل لجميع الاماكن المراد تكييفها في المبني ولما اكون عاوز اتحكم في تكييف منطقة معينة بنحط قبلها vav box وبيكون عبارة عن عن بوكس موجود بع دامبر بموتور بياخد اشارة من الترموستات فبيفتح ويقفل علي حسب كمية الهواء المطلوبة للمكان ( الحمل ) وللعلم ال AHU اللي بتغذي المكان بيكون فيها مروحتين متغيري السرعة عليهم VSA VARIABLE SPEED DRIVE للتحكم في سرعة المروحتين وبتكون واحدة منهم علي ال SUPPLY والاخري علي RETURN وتلاقي في وحدة مناولة الهواء EXHAUST DUCT في ساعة الحريق ياخد الدخان اللي راجع من الريترن ويطلعه خارج المبني ارجو اني اكون افدت


----------



## محب الحرمين (2 يوليو 2010)

معلش كنت اقصد ب vsa

vsd

variable speed drive


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جيد شكرا للزملاء


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم جميع وفقكم الله


----------



## mech_mohamed (6 يوليو 2010)

*اعتذار واجب*

السلام عليكم مهندس جابر اعتذر عن تاخرى فى الرد ولكن لظروف العمل
تحية واجبة لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع خاصة م/خليفة و التى تدل مشاركاته على انه مهندس فاضل
بالنسبة ل س1 راجعت هذه النقطة و تبين انه حتى مع كبر شبكة المواسير تصب ميزة الطلمبات الثانوية فى توفير الطاقة فهذا من اهم وظائفها
و استفدت جدا من س3 fhau
وياريت الموضوع يتثبت من قبل اخونا الافاضل فى المنتدى


----------



## gaber osman (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكل الزملاء الذين شاركوا واعتذر عن عدم التواجد فى الفترة الماضية لظروف خاصة لا اعتذار ولا حاجة يا بشمهندس محمد وان شاء اللة يكون هذا الموضوع مفيد لكل الزملاء ولى وشكرا


----------



## gaber osman (13 يوليو 2010)

فى هذا النظام يتم التحكم فى كمية الهواء الداخلة الى المكان على حسب الحمل الموجود للمكان وفى هذة الحالة يكون الترموستات الموجود فى المنطقة مضبوط عند درجة حرارة معينة وعند حدوث اختلاف فى درجة الحرارة هذة يعطى اشارة الى المتحكم الذى يقوم بتشغيل المشغل الخاص بالvavbox ليسمح بمرور كمية الهواء المطلوبة


----------



## gaber osman (13 يوليو 2010)

ويتم ضبط ال VAVbox على اقل كمية هواء واقصى كمية هواء وتكون اقل كمية هواء بنسبة 30 الى50 % من اقصى كمية هواء وهاتان الكميتان هما التى يحدث بينهما modulating بواسطة ال controller وتكون المروحة المستخدمة فى وحدة مناولة الهواء من النوع VSD ويتم التحكم فى تشغيل المروحة بواسطة وضع


----------



## gaber osman (13 يوليو 2010)

static pressure sensor فى مجرى الامداد وفى حالة اختلاف هذا الضغط الاستاتيكى يختلف التدفق الخارج من المروحة ومن مميزات هذا النظام الاتى
نتيجة استخدام VSD يكون التشغيل والايقاف ناعم وتقل الصيانة
تحكم سريع 
قلة استهلاك الكهرباء يوفر 25%
حفظ الطاقة
مستوى الضوضاء اقل

فى حالة وجود سخان مع VAVbox تكون كمية الهواء الداخلة هى اقل كمية مطلوبة والذى يتم التحكم فية هو مصدر التسخين سواء كان سخان كهربى او مياة ساخنة


----------



## gaber osman (20 يوليو 2010)

س6. ما هو نظام الهواء الكلىall air system وكيف يتم تصنيف انظمة الهواء الكلى


----------



## المنتسب (20 يوليو 2010)

بجد ياباشمهندس ماشاء الله عليك الموضوع جميل جدا وبجد انا استفدت منه كتير وانا اسف انى مش بشارك بس اعذرنى انا لسة خبرتى قليلة فى المجال وان شاء الله احاول اتفاعل معاكم وبارك الله فيك وفى المهندسين المشاركة فى المنتدى


----------



## gaber osman (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جدا يا بشمهندس واتمنى لك التوفيق ان شاء اللة وتابع الموضوع لانك ان شاء اللة تلاقى اسئلة حلوة ان شاء بس اطلب منك الدعاء وشكرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 يوليو 2010)

The all - air system provides complete heating ,cooling and dehumidification , by supplying conditioned air to the conditioned space or zone . No additional cooling is required at the zone . Air from each zone is transported by the air handler to the heating and cooling coils where it is conditioned and then returned to the zone . A zone is a conditioned space under separate thermostat control .
All - air system may be classified into single - path and dual - path systems. single- path systems contain the main heating and cooling coils in a series flow path , and use a common duct distribution system , at a common air temperature , to feed all zones . Dual - path systems contain the main heating and cooling coils in two separate ducts in a parallel flow path 
as ASHRAE FUNDAMENTALS OF HVAC SYSTEMS


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 يوليو 2010)

In general , all - air systems offer the following advantages : 
 Centrally located equipment consolidates operation and maintenance to unoccupied areas , which allows containment of noise and odor . Complete absence from conditioned area of drains , electrical equipment , power wiring and filters . 
Greatest number of potential cooling season hours when outdoor air can be used for cooling in place of mechanical refrigeration . 
Wide choice of flexibility with respect to zoning , good humidity control and simultaneous availability of heating or cooling during in - between seasons . Adaptable to automatic seasonal changeover .
Full design freedom for optimum air distribution as to air motion and draft control .
Least infringement on conditioned floor space .
Good humidity control for both humidification and dehumidification .
And all - air systems have disadvantages may I will talk about it later


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 يوليو 2010)

All - air systems have the following disadvantages : 
Additional duct clearance requirements for duct risers and ceiling height .
In systems that have no built-in zone self-balancing devices , air balancing is difficult and may have to be done several times when a common air system serves different areas with changing requirements .
Air-heating perimeter systems are usually unavailable for use during building construction as rapidly as other perimeter systems .
All-air systems call for close cooperation between architectural , mechanical and structural designers . 
Energy inefficiency of the reheat-type systems


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 يوليو 2010)

All-air systems may be classified as : single-duct, single-zone, constant volume systems
Single-duct, zoned reheat, constant volume systems
Single-duct, variable air volume systems 
Dual-duct systems ; multizone systems 
Three-deck multiduct systems


----------



## gaber osman (22 يوليو 2010)

اللة ينور عليك يا بشمهندس محمد وشكرا على المشاركة


----------



## gaber osman (22 يوليو 2010)

فى هذا النظام يستخدم الهواء كوسيلة لنقل طاقة التكييف من الوحدة الى الاماكن المراد تكيفها ويتم التصنيف طبقا لطريقة التحكم فى كل منطقة لتغير الحمل الحرارى


----------



## gaber osman (22 يوليو 2010)

a. constant air volume
فى هذا النظام تكون كمية الهواء الداخلة الى النظام ثابتة وعلى حسب الحمل يتم التحكم فى درجة الحرارة وهذا النظام ينقسم الى عدة اقسام منها


----------



## gaber osman (22 يوليو 2010)

a1. window,split 
نقوم بضبط درجة الحرارة الى قيمة معينة ولتكن 20 درجة ويقوم الجهاز بالعمل وعندما تصل درجة حرارة الغرفة الى هذة الدرجة يقف الجهاز وبعد ان ترتفع درجة حرارة الغرفة عن هذة الدرجة يعمل الجهاز اى انة على حسب درجة الحرارة يتم التحكم فى تشغيل وايقاف المعدة
a2.Reheat system
فى هذا النظام الوحدة المركزية تعطى اكبر حمل تبريد مطلوب والاماكن التى درجة حرارة الغرفة لها اكبر من المنطقة المناظرة لاكبر حمل تبريد يتم استخدام سخانات على الوحدات الطلرفية وعندما تقل درجة الحرارة لهذة المناطق عن الدرجة المضبوط عليها يقوم ترموستات المنطقة بتشغيل السخانات الطرفية حتى تصل الى درجة الحرارة المطلوبة


----------



## gaber osman (22 يوليو 2010)

a3. multi zone duct
يكون فى هذا النوع مقطع للهواء البارد والهواء الساخن ويخرج مجرى واحد منفصل لكل منطقة على حسب درجة الحرارة المطلوبة ويتم الضبط بواسطة ترموستات المنطقة
a4. Dual duct system 
يوجد مجرى للهواء البارد ومجرى للهواء الساخن ويوجد صندوق للخلط على الوحدات الطرفية وعلى حسب درجة الحرارة المطلوبة يقوم الترموستات بالتحكم فى صندوق الخلط لادخال الكمية المناسبة ومن مميزات هذا النوع ان بعض الاماكن يمكن تبريدها وبعض الاماكن يمكن تسخينها
a5.Induction system 
يقوم الهواء الابتدائى الداخل الى وحدة الحث بحث الهواء الثانوى الموجود فى الغرفة الذى بدورة يمر على سخان حتى يتم الوصول الى درجة الحرارة المطلوبة


----------



## gaber osman (22 يوليو 2010)

b. Variable air volume 
يتم التحكم فى كمية الهواء الداخلة على حسب الحمل ويتم ذلك بواسطة الترموستات الموجودة فى المنطقة وبالتالى يجب ان تكون المروحة variable speed وتم شرح هذا النظام فى سوال سابق وشكرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (22 يوليو 2010)

شرح سهل ومفهوم ولكن لى استفسار ذكرت ان window split type من فروع constant air volume ألا ترى معى انه يندرج تحت unitary air conditioning equipment وليس تحت all-air systems


----------



## سيدحسن1 (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشا مهندس محمد 
ولكن اعتقد التحكم في الطلمبات الثانوية(secondry pump) عن طريق مايسمي varible speed drive


----------



## سيدحسن1 (23 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا باشا مهندس محمد *
*ولكن اعتقد التحكم في الطلمبات الثانوية(secondry pump) عن طريق مايسمي varible speed drive*​


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (23 يوليو 2010)

فيه نقطة ناسينها يا جماعة وهو انه لازم يكون هناك نقطة by bass بين الــ supply والـــ return


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (23 يوليو 2010)

اود ان اوضح ان secondry pump و by pass هذا يكون فى air and water system و all water system ظاهر وممكن ان يكون فى المكان المراد تكييفه اما فى all -air system فالوضع يختلف كما تم شرحه سابقا


----------



## gaber osman (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على الملحوظة انا كل الكلام الى انا كتبتة انا قريتو فى كذا مرجع وفى هذة المراجع تم التقسيم طبقا لطريقة حمل طاقة التكييف حيث فى نظام all air system الهواء هو الذى يحمل طاقة التكييف ونجد ان فى النظام split ,window ان الهواء الذى يحمل طاقة التكييف وبالتالى يكون من all air system اى ان التقسيم الذى انا ذكرتة طبقا لحمل طاقة التكييف وكذلك من الممكن ان تكون هناك اى تقسيمات اخرى وشكرا


----------



## gaber osman (24 يوليو 2010)

بالنسبة للمهندس سيد شكرا على المشاركة هذا هو المذكور فى الشرح ان الطلمبات الثانوية يكون معها variable speed drive


----------



## salah elnagar (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد وشدنى الموضوع وبجد انا شكر وممتن لكن من يساهم فى هذة الصفحة 
ولكن لى سؤال 
ما هو نظام ssps (solid state protection system) واية وظيفتة ؟وبيفيد باية ؟
وارجو سؤالى يفيد كل الموجودين معلومة هذا النظام موجود كحماية لكمبروسرات الشلر


----------



## محب الحرمين (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا انا عندي سؤال وهو :
في وحدات مناولة الهواء المستخدمة نظام vav بنلاحظ وجود exhaust بالماكينة فانا عندي جزء من الاجابة انه في ساعة الحريق بتشتغل ال extract fan وبتاخد الدخان عن طريق الراجع تطلعه خارج المبني ولكن العجيب اني لاقيت ع النت كلام بيقول انه ليها سبب تاني بيقول انه بيمنع تكون ضغط سالب بالمبني فيدخل اي تلوث للمبني فلو حد عنده توضيح للنقطة دي يبقي جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mech_mohamed (24 يوليو 2010)

طبعا جزيل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع م/جابر
واكيد الشكر يمل كل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع
لكن لى ملاحظة صغيرة.....قلة الصور المرفقه بل عدمها
وانتم ادرى منى بان الشرح بالصور ابسط الامور لتوصيل المعلومة بطريقة شاملة
و لكم منى خالص الدعوات بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (24 يوليو 2010)

أخى مهندس جابر كلامك صحيح ولكن ما زالت الوحدة داخل المكان المراد تكييفه وبذلك تخرج من تعريف مصطلح all-air systems
وعلى كل حال مشكور فانت صاحب فكرة الموضوع ومن تقوم بتوجيهه


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (24 يوليو 2010)

There are potential problem areas with variable air volume (vav) such as poor air circulation in the conditioned space , dumping of cold air into an occupied zone , inadequate fresh air supplied to the space and problems with moisture control. Improved diffusers have made it possible for the designer to avoid dumping and poor room circulation however, the problems of inadequate fresh air and inadequate moisture control under part-load conditions need additional care same like this


----------



## gaber osman (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا مهندس محمد شريف على التفاعل ودة كان الهدف من الموضوع اننا نوصل للمعلومة الصحيحة وللامانة العلمية انا فتحت مرجع بالامس وجدت التصنييف الاتى اضعة امامك
* نظام التكييف الذى يخدم غرفة واحدة او منطقة واحدة ينقسم الى الاتى
1. معدات قائمة بذاتها unitary equipment
مثل الpackage unit 
2. المكيف الصحراوى
3. وحدات التكييف الجدارية
4. الوحدات المنفصلة

وشكرا يا بشمهندس محمد مرة اخرى


----------



## gaber osman (25 يوليو 2010)

بالنسبة للمهندس محب الحرمين سوف اجيبك قريبا ان شاء اللة اما بالنسبة للمهندس محمد ان شاء اللة نحاول ان تكون هناك مرفقات


----------



## محب الحرمين (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير مهندس جابر وبالفعل انا متشوق جدا للاجابة لانه الي الان محدش جاوبني حتي استشاريين دار الهندسة معرفوش وللعلم انا شغال في تنفيذ مشروع مستشفي الحرس الوطني بالمدينة المنورة


----------



## gaber osman (25 يوليو 2010)

*Vav*

Vav


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (25 يوليو 2010)

أخى محب الحرمين هل قرأت المشاركة السابقة لى وما رأيك فيها


----------



## gaber osman (25 يوليو 2010)

*الى محب الحمين*

الى محب الحرمين


----------



## محب الحرمين (25 يوليو 2010)

المهندس جابر والمهندس محمد انا بصراحة عاجز عن الشكر لاهتمامكم الغير عادي بطلبي ومش عارف اشكركم ازاي لكن لسة السؤال قائم ليه بنحط exhaust duct بوحدة مناولة الهواء


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (25 يوليو 2010)

إن عدم تقليب الهواء بشكل جيد فى المكان المكيف بنظام vav مع انخفاض درجة حرارة الهواء وقلة كميته يؤدى بالضرورة إلى تكون الملوثات contaminants مما يؤدى بالنتيجة إلى التسبب فى الامراض وذلك ليس الغرض الذى من اجله تكون علم التكييف ووجود IAQ )IN DOOR AIR QUALITY} لذلك ينبغى طرد الهواء الفاسد والتعويض بهواء نقى من الهواء الخارجى


----------



## gaber osman (26 يوليو 2010)

الى محب الحرمين تستخدم مروحة exhaust fan فى المحافظة على ضغط ثابت فى الغرف ويتم ذلك بوضع static pressure sensor فى مجرى الراجع ليعمل على المحافظة على ثبات الضغط داخل مجرى الراجع وذلك بتغيير سرعة مروحة الراجع وبالتالى تتغير كمية الهواء المسحوبة من الاماكن المختلفة للمحافظة على هذا الضغط ثابت داخل مجرى الراجع وتقوم مروحة الراجع بطرد هذا الهواء الى خارج المبنى مع ملاحظة انة بالامكان اخذ كمية من الهواء الراجع وخلطة مع هواء الامداد بواسطة heat recovery بنسبة مختلفة على حسب كمية هواء ال outdoor air ولمذيد من التفاصيل اقرا المرفقات الموجودة سابقا وشكرا


----------



## محب الحرمين (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## محب الحرمين (26 يوليو 2010)

جميعا جزاكم الله خيرا وادام علمكم


----------



## م.م فادي (26 يوليو 2010)

موضوع اكثر من جميل 

شكر للقائمين عليه


----------



## gaber osman (27 يوليو 2010)

س10 تكييف ما هو نظام الماء الكلى all water system وكيف يتم تصنيفة


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (27 يوليو 2010)

All-water systems rely on the heating and cooling effect to be delivered entirely by a water loop that includes a centrally located chiller and/or heater and the pump and pipe distribution system to carry the water to the fan -coil unit in the room . The unconditioned ventilation air is supplied to the room through an opening in the wall, or by infiltration.


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (27 يوليو 2010)

The greatest advantages of all-water systems are that they are easily adaptable to many building situations and that they are compact and do not require air ducting . All-water systems can be installed in existing buildings with a minimum of interference in the use of occupied space and they are easily retrofitted. All-water systems have individual room control with quick response to thermostat settings and freedom from recirculation of air from other conditioned spaces. The disadvantages of all-water systems are that they do not provide air change any greater than the ventilation rate, they have high maintenance costs and there are often condensate handling problems.


----------



## ali&anas (27 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم في حال نقص كمية الهواء في التصميم عن الحسابات ماالحل


----------



## diaa hussien (27 يوليو 2010)

*عطل فى جهاز فريش*

ارجو الافاده
جهاز فريش 3 حصان بارد يعطى اشالره حمراء مع توقف التبريد وعند غلق المفتاح وتشغيله مره اخرى يعمل مره اخرى..ارجو من سيادتكم الافاده على ما يدل عليه الاشاره


----------



## gaber osman (28 يوليو 2010)

اللة ينور يا مهندش شريف من فضلك يا بشمهندس على وضح السوال اية التصميم واية الحسابات


----------



## gaber osman (1 أغسطس 2010)

فى نظام الماء الكلى يستخدم المياة فى نقل طاقة التكييف من الوحدة المركزية الى المكان المراد تكييفة ويتم التحكم فى درجة الحرارة بواسطة التحكم فى معدل سريان المياة خلال الملف عن طريق صمامات التتحكم وينقسم الى عدة اقسام
1. نظام الانبوب الواحد single pipe system
فى هذا النظام تستخدم ماسورة واحدة للتغذية بالمياة الباردة او الساخنة واخرى للماء الراجع مع ملاحظة ان الراجع من الممكن ان يكون مباشر direct return او غير مباشر reverse return 
2.النظام متعدد الانابيب Multi piping system
فى هذا النظام تكون ماسورتان للتغذية بالمياة الباردة والساخنة وماسورة واحدة للراجع 3-pipe او ماسورتان للماء الراجع 4-pipe مع ملاحظة ان فى 3- pipe يكون هناك مدخل واحدة للمياة الى وحدات الملف والروحة مع التحكم فى ادخال مياة ساخنة او باردة عن طريق محبس تحكم ومخرج واحدة

المميزات
1. قلة التكلفة 2. سهولة التركيب 3. لا يحتاج الى مسالك هوائية 4. لا يشغل حيز كبير 5. التحكم المستقل فى درجة الحرارة لكل غرفة

العيوب 1. اجراء الصيانة داخل الاماكن المكيفة
2.لا يوفر التحكم الجيد فى رطوبة الغرفة


----------



## gaber osman (2 أغسطس 2010)

*مرفقات نظام الماء الكلى*

بعض المرفقات عشان خاطر المهندس محمد طبعا كان فية كاريير بس مرديش ينزل للاسف عشان حجمة كبير


----------



## MOnalyza (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ...... اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا و انفعنا بما علمتنا و انفع به غيرنا ............الموضوع ده اهم موضوع


----------



## سمير شربك (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي جابر للمعلمات القيمة عن نظام vrv


----------



## gaber osman (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخ سمير على المشاركة 
س11. ما هو النظام الماء -الهواء Air-water system وكيف يتم تتصنيفة


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (4 أغسطس 2010)

In air-and-water systems, both water and air are distributed to the conditioned space to control temperature and humidity .The air is cooled or heated at a central mechanical room just as in all-air systems, and it is then circulated to the different zones . The water is also cooled or heated at a central facility and then pumped to coils in the conditioned space .


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (4 أغسطس 2010)

The air part of the air-and-water system includes the central air-conditioning equipment ( chiller,heater,humidifier ) a duct distribution system, and a room terminal .It is usually a constant volume delivery system . The air that is conditioned at the central equipment and then distributed to the room is known as the primary air. This is to distinguish it from the room air, which is drawn from the room , passes over the water coil in the room , and then is redistributed in the room


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (4 أغسطس 2010)

Humidity control of the room is provided by conditioning the primary air at central equipment . Dehumidifying the primary air to a low dewpoint temperature during the cooling season avoids condensation on the cooling coil in the room . water may be added to the primary air in heating season to maintain comfortable humidity levels . The primary air is also the source for filtered outdoor air needed to fulfill the ventilation requirement . The quantity of primary air is determined by the ventilation , humidity control and sensible heating or cooling requirements that cannot be met by the room coil . During changeover seasons , the water may be turned off and the primary air system may carry all of the load .


----------



## mohamedmorad2008 (4 أغسطس 2010)

وماهى فائدته tempering ventilation س ماهو


----------



## gaber osman (7 أغسطس 2010)

نظام الماء -الهواء Air-water system
فى هذا النظام يستخدم الماء والهواء فى حمل طاقة التكييف حيث يتم ضخ كمية من الهواء المكييف من محطة التكييف ahu المركزية الى المكان المراد تكييفة فى حين ان الجزء الاكبرمن الحمل الحرارى للغرفة يتم تغطيتة بواسطة الماء من محطة التكييف عبر الوحدة الموجودة فى المكان وينقسم الى الانواع الاتية


----------



## gaber osman (7 أغسطس 2010)

1. نظام وحدات الحث Induction unit system
2. نظام وحدة الملف والمروحة مع هواء ابتدائى primary fcu system


----------



## gaber osman (7 أغسطس 2010)

1.Induction unit system 
فى هذا النظام تكون هناك وحدة مناولة مركزية تدفع الهواء المكييف من خلال صاج الى الاماكن المكيفة التى تتواجد بها وحدات الحث وهذا الهواء الاولى الداخل الى وحدة الحث يعمل على حث الهواء الموجود فى الغرفة الذى بدورة يمر على ملف التبريد وبالتالى يتم تبريد الهواء الموجود فى الغرفة ويتم تبريد الهواء الثانوى على حسب خليط الهواء الموجود فى الغرفة ودرجة حرارة مياة التبريد المارة فى ملف التبريد ويتم التحكم فى درجة حرارة الغرفة بحيث لا تقل عن قيمة معينة ولتكن 22.2 c وعندما يكون الحمل داخل الغرفة عند ادنى مستوى لة بواسطة reheat coil يتم وضعة فى وحدة مناولة الهواء
2. primary air fan coil unit
هو نظام fcu العادى المعروف حيث توجد وحدات الملف والمروحة فى المكان ويتم دفع هواء التهوية المكييف الى المكان عن طريق الوحدة المركزية ويقوم ال fcu بعمل التقليب للهواء داخل المكان


----------



## gaber osman (9 أغسطس 2010)

س. ما هى فائدة استخدام heating coil فى وحدة مناولة الهواء لتكييف الاماكن فى فصل الصيف


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (9 أغسطس 2010)

To maintain and control the relative humidity ( RH ) as we desired


----------



## gaber osman (10 أغسطس 2010)

ولاهى يا مهندس شريف انت فعلا منور الموضوع بمشاركتك بس رجاء منك افتح اوراقك من الاول وراجع هذة الاجابة ومنتظر منك اجابة كاملة عن هذا الموضوع وبالتفصيل وشكرا جزيلا وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (11 أغسطس 2010)

First of all I would like to thank you for your subject and the reason of using heating coil in air handling unit in summer time as I said before and also in single-duct, zoned reheat, constant volume systems 
The reheat system is a modification of the single-zone system . The reheat system permits zone control by reheating the cooled flow stream to the temperature called for in a particular zone . Conditioned air is supplied from a central unit at a fixed cold air temperature designed to offset the maximum cooling load in all zones of the space . The reheat heating element, located close to each zone, is controlled by the thermostat of that zone and heats the air entering the zone when the temperature in the zone falls below the set value


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (11 أغسطس 2010)

Also in single-duct, variable air volume systems when the minimum air flow is reached, any further reduction in cooling load is made up by a thermostatically controlled reheat coil or baseboard heater ........................


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (11 أغسطس 2010)

Also in dual-path, all-air systems we are placing the cooling and heating coils in separate ducts and then mix the hot and cold air flow streams as needed for each zone . The duct with the heating coil is known as the hot deck, and the duct with the cooling coil is the cold deck and this for establishing zone control


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (11 أغسطس 2010)

Also in dual-duct systems the hot and cold air streams are not mixed in the mechanical room instead, they are distributed to the building in two separate duct systems each thermal zone in the building is served by a local mixing box , controlled by a thermostat in the zone each mixing box mixes hot and cold air from the two ducts to create supply air at the required temperature for the thermal zone it serves . Dual duct systems are used in larger buildings where it would be impractical to run a separate duct from the mechanical room to each thermal zone as is done in multizone systems


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (11 أغسطس 2010)

Also it is used in three-deck multizone which is a possible solution to overcome the energy inefficiency introduced in the dual-path systems because of the overlapping use of heating and cooling at the same time . It is similar to the dual-duct systems , except that there is an additional ( third ) air stream that is neither heated nor cooled . Hot and cold air are never mixed in the three-deck system . Instead, thermal zones that require heating receive a mixture of hot and neutral air , and thermal zones that require cooling receive a mixture of cold and neutral air . Thus , the three-deck system avoids the energy waste that occurs when heating and cooling fight one another


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (11 أغسطس 2010)

Also it is used in dual-duct, variable air volume system


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (13 أغسطس 2010)

Where are you engineer gaber


----------



## gaber osman (14 أغسطس 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا بشمهندس شريف معلهش انا كنت فى اجازة اول رمضان وسوف اقرا ردك ان شاء اللة وارد عليك


----------



## gaber osman (15 أغسطس 2010)

ولاهى يا بشمهندش شريف شرح بالتفصيل جزاك اللة خيرا حيث انك تكلمت عن جميع السخانات فى اغلب الانظمة الهواء الكلى ولك جزيل الشكر واحب ان اضيف الاتى لتكملة الاجابة


----------



## gaber osman (15 أغسطس 2010)

1. نجد ان كمية الهواء التى تدخل الى المنطقة هى الكمية المناظرة لاقصى حمل حرارى وعندما يقل الحمل الحرارى لهذا المكان مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان كمية الهواء الداخلة ثابتة نجد ان درجة الحرارة تقل داخل هذا المكان نتيجة دفع كمية من الهواء البارد اكبر من الكمية المناظرة للحمل وللتحكم فى درجة الحرارة بحيث لا تقل عن درجة معينة ولتكن مثلا 22 درجة مئوية يتم استخدام سخان يوضع فى وحدة المناولة يعمل هذا السخان على اعادة التسخين للهواء للمحافظة على درجة الحرارة بحيث لا تقل عن قيمة معينة وعند قلتها يكون هناك حساس يقوم بالاحساس بهذا الفرق فيعمل السخان

2. فى الاماكن الرطبة يقوم ملف التبريد بعمل تبريد للهواء وازالة الرطوبة ولانزال الرطوبة الى الدرجة المطلوبة نجد فى نفس الوقت تنزل درجة الحرارة الى درجة قليلة جداوبالتالى نضطر الى استخدام سخانات كهربية لرفع درجة الحرارة الى الدرجة المطلوبة وكذلك توصيل الرطوبة النسبية الى الدرجة المطلوبة


----------



## gaber osman (15 أغسطس 2010)

نجد ان ملف التبريد المختار كمية الحرارة الكامنة والمحسوسة بواسطتة غير متناسبة مع معامل الحرارة المحسوسة للمكان وبالتالى نضطر الى استخدام سخان كهربى نتيجة تغير الاحمال وبالتالى يتغير معامل الحرارة المحسوسة للمكان وبالتالى نحتاج الى استخدام سخان كهربى


----------



## gaber osman (15 أغسطس 2010)

باختصار شديد من السابق يتضح ان فائدة ملف التسخين هى عملية لتحكم فى درجة الحرارة والرطوبة النسبية للمكان حيث مع اختلاف الاحمال نجد ان درجة الحرارة تقل داخل المكان والرطوبة النسبية تزيد وبالتالى يعمل السخان لمنع درجة الحرارة من لا تقل عن قيمة معينة والا تزيد الرطوبة عن كمية معينة وكذلك يتم استخدامة فى الاماكن الرطبة حيث مع انزال الرطوبة نجد ان درجة الحرارة تقل والرطوبة النسبية تزيد وبالتالى يتم استخدام ملف التسخين للوصول الى درجة الحرارة والرطوبة النسبية المناسبة وشكرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (15 أغسطس 2010)

Thank you very much engineer Gaber


----------



## gaber osman (16 أغسطس 2010)

لا شكر على واجب يا مهندس شريف المهم كلنا يستفيد وان شاء اللة هذا الموضوع يكون فية جميع الاسئلة التى من الممكن ان تقابل اى مهندس بحيث تكون الفائدة للجميع


----------



## محب الحرمين (16 أغسطس 2010)

يا جماعة الخير عندي سؤال في ahu وشغالة vav بس الغريب انها فيها اتنين supply واتنين return ده طبعا عند الكويل فياريت المهندسين جابر ومحمد شريف يجاوبوني وجزاكم الله خير ويا حبذا لو في كتالوج تبقي خدمتوني


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (18 أغسطس 2010)

I think that it is the DUAL DUCT VAV SYSTEM you can to read from page 24 in the attached file that it provided by engineer Gaber on this link http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t205037-7.html:15::15::63::63::63::1::1::1::55::55::55::55::55:


----------



## gaber osman (18 أغسطس 2010)

يا زميلى العزيز اذا كان سوالك على المواسير يبقى تسخين وتبريد واذا كان على الصاج يبقى كل مجموعة صاج وامداد تخدم منطقة اى يوجد منطقتين واللة اعلم وشكرا


----------



## محب الحرمين (18 أغسطس 2010)

سؤالي عن المواسير مش الدكت


----------



## gaber osman (18 أغسطس 2010)

وضح يا مهندس هل هو ملف واحد ولا ملفين
على العموم انا اتكلم وانت تاخد المناسب ليك
1. الاحتمال الاول ان يكون ملف واحد للتبريد cooling coil وداخلة علية مواسير مياة مثلجة للعمل فى فصل الصيف وكذلك مواسير مياة ساخنة للعمل فى فصل الشتاء

2. الاحتمال الثانى وهو الاكثر احتمالا ان يكون هناك cooling coil وتدخل علية المياة المثلجة ويكون ايضا heating coil وتدخل علية المياة الساخنة الاتية من غرفة الغليات مثلا وطبعا وظيفة ملف التسخين فى هذة الحالة تم شرحها بالتفصيل فى السوال السابق وشكرا


----------



## gaber osman (21 أغسطس 2010)

س ما الفرق بين نسبة الرطوبة والرطوبة النسبية ومن الذى يوثر على راحة الانسان


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 أغسطس 2010)

Humidity ratio. Defined as W , the ratio of water vapor mass to the dry air mass in a given quantity of moist air . Thus , W = humidity ratio while relative humidity . Defined as the ratio of the actual water vapor pressure in the moist air to the saturated water vapor pressure for the same temperature . and Relative humidity affect on human comfort


----------



## محب الحرمين (21 أغسطس 2010)

المهندس جابر لك كل الشكر والتقدير وايضا المهندس شريف ونصيحة للاخ العزيز شريف انه يشرح بالعربي لانها لغتنا ليس لضعفي فيها .
اما سؤالي لاخونا جابر طيب ياتري وضع المحابس 2 way و drv وباقي الاكسسوارات هتكون ازاي لكل ملف لو عندك سكتش يوضحها يبقي كتر خيرك لان الموضوع مهم بالنسبة لي في الموقع ودعما لكلامك في فعلا سخانات مركزية بالمشروع فاكيد هيكون في دخلة مياه ساخنة للملف بتاع التسخين


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (22 أغسطس 2010)

اخى محب الحرمين السلام عليكم انما احاول ان اركز فى الشرح بالانجليزية لعدة اسباب :
لانها لغة واضعى هذا العلم 
لاثراء اللغة الانجليزية عندى اولا ثم الاخرين 
لان هناك مصطلحات لابد وان تكتب بالانجليزية
مع العلم ان احب اللغة العربية ولست ضليع فى اللغة الانجليزية وانما حينما كان علمائنا سابقا مزدهرين كان من لا ينطق باللغة العربية يتعلمها حتى يتعلم العلم من علمائنا ( واضعى بعض النظريات) فلا تأخذنى وسامحنى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (22 أغسطس 2010)

وعلى فكرة انا برجع احيانا لمراجع


----------



## محب الحرمين (22 أغسطس 2010)

اوعي تزعل مني انا اهم شيء عندي عموم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (22 أغسطس 2010)

لا يا اخى انا لم مش زعلان وانت حبيبى من الاول وان كنت لا اعرفك فقط لانك تحب الحرمين


----------



## gaber osman (1 سبتمبر 2010)

س. كيف يتم تكيييف المطابخ الكبيرة وشرح تفصيلى للهود


----------



## اسامة اشرى (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ايه يا جماعه هوا الموضوع خلص على كده ولا ايه 
يا ريت نفعل الموضوع شويه عشان ده فعلا موضوع مهم .
اما بخصوص تكييف المطابخ :
يتم تكييف المطابخ بطريقتين:
1-طريقه التوتال فريش اير وهى ادخال هواء فريش اير 100 بالمئه ولا يوجد راجع للمكان.
2-طريقه الراجع العادى وهيا ان يكون بالماكينه تغذيه وراجع لنفس المكان.
ولو فى اى اضافه او تعديل يا ريت الاخوه الزملاء يفيدونا بيها.


----------



## مستريورك (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء احضرت لكم بعض المعلومات عسا اساهم معكم
منقول للافادة
وشكر لصاحب الموضوع
*الهــدف العــام: *

رفع كفاءة المشاركين على مباشرة جميع أعمال الخدمات الداخلية في المنشآت الهندسية مثل التكييف والتبريد والمصاعد الكهربائية والإنذار والحريق والتغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحي
*مــوجـة إلى: *

• جميع المهندسين المدنيين ومساعدي المهندسين والفنيين ومشرفي المواقع الإنشائية
• المهندسين والفنيين العاملين بمجال تكييف وتبريد الهواء
• المهندسين الميكانيكيين والفنيين العاملين بمجال تركيب المصاعد
• المهندسين الكهربائيين العاملين بمجال التركيبات الكهربائية بالمنشات
• جميع المهندسين المدنيين ومساعدي المهندسين والفنيين العاملين بمجال شبكات التغذية بالمياه وكذا شبكات الصرف الصحي
*المحتويات الرئيسية:*

• التركيبات الفنية لتكييف الهواء 
• اختيار مكان تركيب وحدة تكييف الهواء المركزية 
• توصيلات أجهزة تكييف الهواء المجمعة الرأسية وكيفية توصيل الماء اللازم للمكثفات التي يتم تبريدها بالماء 
• مجاري الهواء وأنواعها وطرق تثبيتها والعوازل المستخدمة 
• طرق تركيب موزعات الهواء وسحب الهواء الراجع
• التركيبات الفنية للمصاعد الكهربائية والهيدروليكية 
• بئر المصعد وغرف الماكينات والغازات 
• المخمدات وقواطع نهاية المشوار
• التركيبات الكهربائية 
• توصيلات للوقاية من الحرائق
• التركيبات الخاصة بتغذية المياه للمباني 
• طرق توصيل المياه العمومية بالمباني. 
• المواسير والتوصيلات المختلفة وخصائصها 
• نظم توزيع المياه في المباني 
• التركيبات الفنية لمضخات المياه ونظم صرف مياه الأمطار
• التركيبات الفنية لدوائر الإنذار والحريق 
• لوحات التحكم لإظهار إنذار الحريق والأنظمة الثابتة لإطفاء الحرائق في المباني 
• طرق توصيل دائرة الإطفاء بمصدر الماء الرئيسي وطرق توصيل دوائر الإطفاء السريع
• التركيبات الفنية لشبكات الصرف الصحي 
• التخطيط الأولي للشبكة
• تخطيط القطاع الجانبي
• تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحي
• معدلات تدفق المخلفات السائلة
• المعادلة التصميمية
• أنواع المواسير المستخدمة فى الصرف الصحي
• الأحمال ومقاومة المواسير
• المطابق الخاصة بشبكات الصرف الصحي
• تجربة الضغط المائي
• مراحل إنشاء مواسير التصريف​


----------



## aati badri (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مستريورك قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء احضرت لكم بعض المعلومات عسا اساهم معكم
> منقول للافادة
> وشكر لصاحب الموضوع
> *الهــدف العــام: *​
> ...


 
منتظرين باقي الموضوع يا هندسة


----------



## aati badri (15 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> لا يا اخى انا لم مش زعلان وانت حبيبى من الاول وان كنت لا اعرفك فقط لانك تحب الحرمين


 
ومين يقدر يزعل الباشا
ولو فى اي حد زعلك قولي وانا اجي ..........
بس لو دا محب الحرمين معليش يزعلك ويزعلني
ونحن راضين
تسلوا الاثنين
وتحياتي للكل


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*الشكر موصول*

*تسلم يا هندسة من كل سوء وربنا يبارك لنا فيك وانا سمعت كلام حضرتك من قبل ما حضرتك تقول وربنا ما يجيب زعل:77::77::77::75::75::28::28:*


aati badri قال:


> ومين يقدر يزعل الباشا
> ولو فى اي حد زعلك قولي وانا اجي ..........
> بس لو دا محب الحرمين معليش يزعلك ويزعلني
> ونحن راضين
> ...


----------



## gaber osman (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للمهندس اشرى انا كنت نسيت الموضوع وشكرا لكل المهندسين


----------



## اسامة اشرى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

برجاء من الاخوه الزملاء تفعيل الموضوع
ومشاركه الرد فى موضوع التكييف المركزى للمطابخ


----------



## gaber osman (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسبة للمطابخ الكبيرة تكون هناك عدة اقسام منها قسم الغسيل وقسم التجهيز والتحضير وقسم اللحوم وقسم الخضروات والفاكهة وقسم المخبوزات وقسم القلايات الى اخرة وكل قسم من هذة الاقسام لة المعدات والاجهزة المناسبة لة وتوجد فى قسم القلايات مجموعة من الاهواد حيث يوجد هود على حلل الطبخ والغلى وهود على البوتجازات سواء كهربية اوبالغاز ويوجد هود فى قسم المخبوزات على الافران الخاصة بالخبز ونظام التكييف والتهوية من الممكن ان يكون كالاتى توجد وحدات مناولة هواء تدفع الهواء المكييف الى جميع الاماكن السابقة عن طريق صاج وجريلات امداد وتوجد جيرلات راجع تاخذ الهوار الراجع الى الوحدات مرة اخرى ليتم تبريدة اى يتم التكييف للمطبخ الكبير بوحدات مناولة هواء اما الاهواد فكل هود يكون لة مروحتان مروحة للسحب الهواء الساخن الخارج من المعدات الى الخارج ومروحة اخرى لدفع الهواء الفريش لعمل ستارة هواء على الهود مع ملاحظة ان الكمية المسحوبة تكون اكبر بقلبل من الكمية المدفوعة مع ملاحظة ان مساحة الهود تحدد بعد معرفة مساحة الاجهزة ويكون الهود تقريبل يخرج 10 سم زيادة من كل اتجاة هذا باختصار شديد وشكر


----------



## محب الحرمين (18 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> ومين يقدر يزعل الباشا
> ولو فى اي حد زعلك قولي وانا اجي ..........
> بس لو دا محب الحرمين معليش يزعلك ويزعلني
> ونحن راضين
> ...



يا جماعة انا مقدرش ازعل اخواتي وكلكم اخواني سواء كان م شريف او م عبد العاطي 
وربنا يديم المعروف


----------



## tarek sht (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان بتفق معك يا مهندس جبر علي ملحوظتك في الارتفاع وعم اخذه بالاعتبار في الهد 

ولكن لي سؤال او أتمني اجد اجابته عندك أو عند مهندس محمد 
ماهو الحد الفاصل بين استخدام هذا نظام عن النظام التقليدي طلمبات ثابتة التدفق وذلك من حيث الفرق في التكلفة المبدئية نسباً الي قدر التوفير في الطاقة 
يعني ما هي اقصي طول للمواسير يلزم استخدام هذا النظام


----------



## tarek sht (30 نوفمبر 2010)

م/ جابر عند تصحيح صغير ولا تغضب مني كلا بنخطأ في الكتابة وكمان بنكتب بالعامية وانا اكتر واحد بيعمل كده
ولكن رجاء عند كتابة لفظ الجلالة (الله) تأكدة ان لا يعلوها شيء وتكون نهاية الكلمة (ه) وليست (ة) والله يجزيك خير اخوك الصغير طارق حامد


----------



## محمدمحمدعبدالرحمن (7 ديسمبر 2010)

احب اضيف ملاحظة لم يتم ذكرها في الملاحظات المشار اليها من قبل وهو في حالة ذيادة طول الشبكة بشكل كبير يتبع ذلك ذيادة هيد الطلمبة بشكل كبير ليتغلب علي الاحتكاك في شبكة المواسير وفي حالة استخدام طلمبات ابتدائية فقط سوف تلاحظ ارتفاع ضغط طرد الطلمبة عن الضغط المسموح به في مرد المياه مما يعرض مبرد المياه للضغوط العاليه والاعطال.
محمد عبدالرحمن


----------



## هواتفي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووور أخي على الفكرة الجميلة


----------



## gaber osman (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكل من شارك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (21 مارس 2011)

محمدمحمدعبدالرحمن قال:


> احب اضيف ملاحظة لم يتم ذكرها في الملاحظات المشار اليها من قبل وهو في حالة ذيادة طول الشبكة بشكل كبير يتبع ذلك ذيادة هيد الطلمبة بشكل كبير ليتغلب علي الاحتكاك في شبكة المواسير وفي حالة استخدام طلمبات ابتدائية فقط سوف تلاحظ ارتفاع ضغط طرد الطلمبة عن الضغط المسموح به في مرد المياه مما يعرض مبرد المياه للضغوط العاليه والاعطال.
> محمد عبدالرحمن



كلام منطقي جدا وهام جدا في حسابات الابراج اكثر من 10 طوابق ---- ولكنه كلام غير دقيق اخي الحبيب
الاخ السائل يبحث عن نقطه جوهريه جدا وقاتله جدا ولا يرفها الكثير من الخبراء لان هذا علم حديث ولن تعرف عنه بالخبره وانما بالدورات او القراءه المتأنيه للاشري في هذه النقطه خصوصا لان الموضوع كبير ومعقد ولا استطيع ان اعطيك رقما وانصرف بدون ان تفهم السبب في هذا الرقم

لان عندك ال ARI ينص على ان التشيلر العادي يتحمل ضغط حتى 150 psi - والمصنع خصيصا للضغوط الاعلى وهو اغلى سعرا طبعا 300psi -و الاكثر من هذا سيكون مكلف بشكل كبير جدا وبالتالي تلجأ الى دائره المياه المثلجه تتصل خلال مبادل حراري مع دائره توزيع مياه للمبنى وداءره النوزيع هي اللتي بها ملفات التبريد حتى نعزل المعده عن الضغط او ان يوجد طوابق بالمبتى بها شيلرات في حاله المباني المرتفعه اكثر من 10 طوابق ((الابراج))

اما في حال النظام المتغير التدفق فمتى يتم استعماله لتحقيق اكبر قدر من توفير الطاقه فأن له شروووط استأذنكم في الرد عليها لاحقا بعد مراجعتكم للاشري تمهيدا للقضيه

وبالله التوفيق


----------



## nofal (22 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mechanic power (22 مارس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## gaber osman (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك يا اخ زيكو


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (25 مارس 2011)

على حسب علمى والله اعلم لما سئلنا ناس فى الموضوع دة تاع الارتفاع الناس مش متفقة ارتفاع المواسير يخش فى الحسبان ولا لا


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طبعا وبكل تاكيد لكم منى يا اخ جابر ويا اخ محمد الشريف كل الشكر على هذة المعلومات القيمة جزاكم الله عنها كل خير 
ثانيا عندى كام سوال للخ جابر 
السوال الاول : مش فاهم كويس ليه لما بستخدم نظام الــ reversed return يحصل فرق ضغط ثابت عند ملفات التبريد وليه ستخدم النظام دة بالاخص فى شركات الادوية 

السوال الثانى : ممكن ماستخدمش مروحة متغيرة السرعة فى الايرهاندات ولما الضغط يزيد قدام المروحة اعمل by bass بين التغذية والراجع ؟؟؟؟ وشكرا


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (25 مارس 2011)

معلش نسيت اقولك ان السوال التانى خاص بالـــــ vav


----------



## gaber osman (27 مارس 2011)

الى الاخ العزيز عز العرب بنسبة لسوالك الاول وهو الخاص بالreverse return سوف يحتاج منك ان تنظر فى كاريير وسوف تفهم المعنى والان احاول ان ابسط لك الموضوع تخييل ان المشروع مثلا اربع ادوار ومحطة الطلمبات بالدور السفلى مثلا وتوجد دخلة مياة مثلجة وحدة لكل دور وتوجد وحدة مناولة هواء واحدة مثلا طبعا وانت تعرف ان تصميم الهيد الخاص بالطلمبات يحسب على ابعد مسار وهو الدور الاخير مثلا نفترض ان النظام المباشر هو المستخدم فى هذة الحالة تدخل المياة الى الدور الاول وترجع الى خط الراجع ومنة الى الطلمبات مرة اخرى ونفس الكلام بالنسبة للدور الاخير هل تدخل المياة الى الدور الرابع ومنة الى خط الراجع هل ضغط المياة عند الدور الاول زى عند الدور الاخير بالطبع لا وبالتالى التدفق يكون مختلف اما لو استخدمنا الراجع العكسى يكون الفقد فى الضغط ثابت عل كل النظام وفى نفس الحالة تدخل المياة الى الدور من اسفل مثلا وتخرج من الماكينة الى خط الراجع الذى فى هذة الحالة عبارة عن ماسورتان فيكون اتجاة راجع المياة الى الاعلى حتى اخر ماكينة ثم ترجع المياة الراجع كلها الى اسفل على فكرة لازم رسمة عشان الامور توضح وسوف ارفقها لك ان شاء اللة


----------



## gaber osman (27 مارس 2011)

اما بالنسبة لسوال vav فهو يكون كمية الهواء الداخلة الى المكان على حسب الحمل بالتالى تكون الماكينة ذات سرعة متغيرة وهذا النظام اساسا معمول عشان حفظ الطاقة والاقتراح الخاص بسيادتك لا يودى الى حفظ الطاقة وشكرا على اسئلتك وسوف نتكلم فى هذا الموضوع بشكل متوسع ان شاء اللة


----------



## تامر النجار (27 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

عندى استفسار بخصوص الطلمبة الابتدائية احنا كلنا نعرف ان الهدف من استعمال طلمبات ابتدائية وثانوية هو توفير الطاقة وفهمت من تعليق الزملاء ان الطلمبة الثانوية سرعتها وقدرتها بتختلف لتناسب الحمل لما الحمل يقل فى المبنى السرعة بتقل فى الطلمة الثانوية اما الطلمة الابتدائية سرعتها ثابتة السؤال انا اعرف ان تصميم الطلمبات الابتداءية والثانوية بتكون بنفس معدل التدفق مع اختلاف الهيد طبعا الثانوية اكبر طيب لما الثانوية سرعتها بتقل وكذالك معدل التدفق بيقل هل هذا لايؤثر على الطلمبة الابتدائية حيث ان سرعتها ثابتة يعنى هتعوض الفرق دة منين هل ممكن عن طريق ثرى واى ولا ايه اللى بيحصل علشان يحقق المعادلة ان خرج الثانوية = الابتدائية حيث انى لم اعمل فى الموقع وليس عندى معلومات كافية *


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا يا اخ جابر بس على فكرة ايللى بقولك عليه شفته فعلا متنفذ فىمشروع الجامعة الكندية والمكتب ايللى مصممه مكتب كبير زى مكتب سيادتك مكتب صبور


----------



## gaber osman (29 مارس 2011)

الى الاخ عز العرب الارتفاع يضاف فى حالة النظام المفتوح مثل الحريق والتعذية بالماء ونظام التكييف المركزى فى حالة استخدام ابراج التبريد


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (15 أبريل 2011)

عندى سوال يا اخ جابر 
على اساس بصنف التشيلر بمعنى انا بقول كام طن على اساس الحمل الحرارى دة بس ايللى فهمه 
انما تبريد ميه ولا هوا على اى اساس مش فاهم نوع الفريون على اساس مش فاهم نوع الكباس على اى اساس برضة مش فاهم يا ريت حضرتك توضحلى طرق توصيف التشيلر المناسب للاهمية وشكرا جدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الرجاء من الاخوة المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع لان به اسئلة مهمة جدا


----------



## م محمد المصرى (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين على المجهود الطيب ولكن عندى سؤال 
الطلمبه الاوليه بتاخد من الوحدات للشيلر والثانويه من الشيلر للوحدات هل هذا صحيح مافهمته؟
وان كان صحيح فاين ينتهى اللود على الطلمبه الثانويه عند اخر وحده تغذيه ام اين؟
برجاء الافاده حتى تكتمل الصوره


----------



## م محمد المصرى (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكور ياباشمهندس تامر النجار
سألت السؤال اللى عايز أسأله
وياريت لو عندك معلومات عن سؤالى السابق تفيدنى مشكورا


----------



## عماد الحسينى عيسى (16 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله قيكم ...........................................


----------



## gaber osman (19 أبريل 2011)

الاسئلة كترت كدة يا جماعة بس ان شاء اللة انجاوب عليها مع بعض
اولا بالنسبة للمهندس الزميل بيسال طالما التدفق بتاع الطلمبة الثانوية مختلف و الابتدائية ثابت فاين يذهب الفرق صح كدة والاجابة ان الطلمبة من النوع المركزى فاذا كان التدفق لها مثلا 750 جالون فى الدقيقة والحمل مثلا يحتاج الى 500 فقط فانها تطلع 500 فقط والباقى يرجع من داخل الطلمبة وهذا يكون واضح فى طلمبات الحريق عند عمل الاختبار الخاص بها تجد ان الطلمبة تصرفها المفروض 750 وانت تقوم بفتح محبس واحد وتقيس التدفق تلقاة 250 جالون وعند فتح محبسين تلقية 500 وعند فتح الثلاثة تلقية 750 دة السوال الاول


----------



## gaber osman (19 أبريل 2011)

السوال الثانى. تصنيف التشيلر 1. على اساس تبريد المكثف تبريد مائى او هوائى
2. على اساس الفريون المستخدم ماشى r22 او r407c h, r134a 
3. على اساس نوع الكمبوريسور ماشى ,i;`h


----------



## gaber osman (19 أبريل 2011)

الطلمبة الثانوية على النظام بعد الخروج من التشيلر وحتى قبل الدخول الى المضخات الابتدائية 
الابتدائية تقوم بسحب جزء بسيط من خط الراجع وحتى الخروج من التشيلر وهذا واضح فى كاريير


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (23 أبريل 2011)

اخ جابر لم يتم الاجابة على سوالى 
امتى بقول الفريون يكون 22 او 134 او 407

وامتى استخدم تبريد ميه او تبريد هوا وامتى استخدم نوع الكمبرسور المناسب


----------



## حسن طه عبدالقادر (23 أبريل 2011)

حسابات الاطفاء بالسائل الرغوى لخزان وقود 500 لتر


----------



## amakali (23 أبريل 2011)

الله ينور عليكم خليتو الواحد يصحصح بس فيه حاجه مش واضحه قلنا secondry الطاقه وبالنسبه لflow rate مش بيتغير مع الحمل اى مع سرعه الطلمبات s وعشان كدا بنركب بbalance pressure flow rate على ما اذكرووبياخد من خرج الشيلر ويرجع على البريمرى مرة تانيه
ولا بنكتفى بل mixing point .زى اللى فى الرسم الموضح
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## amakali (23 أبريل 2011)

احنا بنتكلم على الجزء من المياة التى ترجع من الطلمبات s اى هناك مياة زيادة فى لا تاخذ من retuen fuبعد الحمل ولكنها تترك هذة الذيادة الى primary


----------



## mohamed alhmad (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gaber osman (29 أبريل 2011)

بالنسبة لسوال عز العرب بالنسبة لنوع الفريون احنا بنطلب التشيلر من المورد نقلة عاوزين تشيلر مثلا 350 طن تبريد وتبريد هواء فهو يعطيك التشيلر يقلك نوع الفريون مثلا r22 تقلة لا انا عاوز فريون صديق للبيئة فتجيب r134a او r407c على حسب المتاح عند كل الموردين ونوع الكمبيرسور فى التشيلر على حسب المورد وقدرة التبريد للتشيلر
اما متة نستخدم تبريد ماء او هواء فى العادى نستخدم هواء ويكون اكبر تشلير تقريبا لحد 375 طن وهذا التشيلر تكون ابعادة تقريبا 15 متر طول فى 2 عرض فى 2 ارتفاع فاذا كانت فى مكان مناسب للتشيلر تبريد هواء فمن اللممكن
فعلى حسب ظروف الموقع يتم تحديد نوع التشيلر فمثلا اذا كانت فى مياة متاحة والمكان المتاح لوضع التشيلر فى البدروم مثلا يتم استخدام تبريد الماء كذلك المراكب السياحة الكبيرة يكون تبريد التشيلر بالماء من الاخر على حسب ظروف الموقع


----------



## abudulwe (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
عندي خط ماء بارد upvc جدول 40 قطره 50 ملم اريد ان اركب صمام زاويةglobe valve نحاس ولكن المشكلة الصمام بالانش فما حجم الصمام وكيفية تركيب upvc على النحاس 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## gaber osman (1 مايو 2011)

ابوصة = 25 مم 

عادتا التوصيلات المختلفة بين النحاس و البلاستيك تتم بواسطة ادابتور تكون كل ناحية منة مناسبة لتركيب النحاس والثانية مناسبة لتركيب البلاستيك


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (1 مايو 2011)

يعنى يا اخ جابر الاستشارى مش بيحدد نوع التشيلر بيحددلى بس الحمل بتاعة بس وانا اجيبلة اى تشيلر يحققلة الجمل وخلاص وهو مالوش دعوة بنوع الفريون والكباس


----------



## abohagr (1 مايو 2011)

مطلوب شرح تركيب مواسير التشلرخطوه خطوه وشرح مجموعة الهوك اب بالتفصيل


----------



## ضيف سليمان (2 مايو 2011)

نشكر الجميع على المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## gaber osman (2 مايو 2011)

لا طبعا يا اخ عز العرب الاستشارى الذى يحدد كل هذا فى التصميم للمشروع على حسب ظروف المبنى يقولك انا عاوز تشيار مثلا 350 طن تبريد وتبريد هواء والفريون يكون مناسب لللبيئة مثل r407c او ق134a


----------



## abudulwe (4 مايو 2011)

ذ ممكن تبين لماذا ناخذ مخرج مجرى الهوى المرن من جانب الدكت الرئيسي وليس من اسفل الدكت 
شككرا لكم تعاونكم


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (16 مايو 2011)

كيف يمكن حساب ابعاد الدكت والفقد في الضغط باستخدام طريقة static regain method
حيث انه في نظام ال vav يتم استخدام هذه الطريقه for air suply duct


----------



## AMR ABDRABOU (18 مايو 2011)

ارجو معرفة درجة حرارة دخول المياه للشلير والخروج منها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (18 مايو 2011)

الاخ ايللى بيسال عن درجة الحرارة للميه فيه تشلر بتخشله 12 درجة سيلزيوس وتخرج 6 وفيه تخش 6 وتخرج 0 
وطبعا الميه مش بتتجمد علشان انا بحط شوية اضافات للميه يمنع تحمدها عند الصفر والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## gaber osman (20 مايو 2011)

الى الاخ الزميل الى بيسال عن لماذا ياخذ الفليكسبل من الجنب وليس من البطن واللة هو يفضل من الجنب عشان الصوت ولكن فى التهاية انت بتصمم على نويز معينة فى الغرفة ولازم تتحقق


----------



## gaber osman (20 مايو 2011)

الى الاخ الزميل الى بيسال عن تصميم الصاج هو عاما يكون التصميم بفرض سرعة على حسب التطبيق وكمية الهواء الخارجة ومنها يتم التصميم بالطرق المختلفة لتصميم الصاج


----------



## gaber osman (20 مايو 2011)

الى الاخ الى بيسال عن التشيلر فى الدخول مصفاة ومحبس قفل وفى الخروج محبس تنظيم سريان ومحبس قفل هذا باضافة الى فلو سويتش حتة نضمن عمل التشيلر بعد ان تسرى المياة الية طبعا هذا على الدخول


----------



## hikal007 (20 مايو 2011)

مجهوود راااائع مهندس جابر, وبارك الله لك , ونرجو من إدارة القسم تثبيت هذا الموضوع لما يحتويه من إفادات راااائعه


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا للاخ جابر
وبرضه بالنسبه لل static regain ممكن نستخدم برنامج elite لتصميم الدكت فالبرنامج انت اللي بتحددله الطريقه اللي انتا عايزها


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (21 مايو 2011)

كيف يتم اختيارfire pump&jockey pump&vertical multistage pump


----------



## gaber osman (22 مايو 2011)

حضرتك بتتكلم كيف يمكن اختيار طلمبات الحريق يتم اختيار طلمبة الحريق على اساس gpm الخارج منها وكذلك الهيد ويتم حساب التصرف والهيد بواسطة الحسابات الهيدروليكة او بطريقة الجدول وفى هاتين الحالتين نضع فى حساباتنا صناديق الحريق وكذلك الرشاشات وفى الغالب يتم التصميم بحيث ممكن استخدم صندوق حريق واحد او عسكرى حريق بالاضافة الى التدفق الخاص بمجموعة الرشاشات التى تعمل فى المساحة التصميمية اما الهيد فيحسب كالاتى الضغط نتيجة الاحتكاك + الضغط الباقى عند ابعد صندوق حريق + الضغط الاستاتيكى وغالبا يكون تصرف الطلمبات 750 او 1000 جالون فى الدقيقة اما الطلمبة الجوكى فهى تعوض الانخفاض فى الضغط للنظام وفى الغالب يكون الهيد نفس هد الطلمبات او اعلى شوية والتدفق تقريبا 5% من تدفق الطلمبة او كمية التدفق لرشاش واحد دة باختصار شديد وانا متذكر انى لية موضوع عن طلمبات الحريق مستقل وكان فى نقاش شيق مع المهندس عبدالعاطى وشكرا


----------



## ahmed21788 (23 مايو 2011)

بالنسبه لانظمه الحريق ممكن حد يفيدنى
انواعها والفرق 
وخصوصا fm-200
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (23 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
سؤال تاني
عندي طلمبتين حريق لبرج سكني واحده duty والتانيه stand by وكمان الجوكي
وعندي مولد للبرج عشان لما الكهربا تقطع وموصل بيه الطلمبات .الطلمبتين الduty ,وال stand by مواتير كهرباء .
ايهما افضل اخلي الطلمبتين زي ما هما مواتير كهربا ومتوصلين على المولد الرئيسي والكهربا العموميه ولا اجيب واحده موتور كهربا والتانيه ماكينة احتراق داخلي ؟


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (23 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور على هذا الجهد


----------



## gaber osman (23 مايو 2011)

بص يا بشمهندس سلامة باختصار طلمبات الحريق عادتا عبارة عن ثلاث طلمبات وحدة اساسية وهى كهرباء والثانية احتياطية وهى من الممكن ان تكون ديزل اوتكون كهرباء والثالثة هى الطلمبة الجوكى ناتى للطلمبة الاحتياطية وهى عادتا تكون ديزل ومن الممكن ان تكون كهرباء مع استخدام ATS automatic transfer switch وفى هذة الحالة فى حالة انقطاع التيار الكهربى عن المبنى يستخدم هذا المفتاح لاخذ كهرباء من مولد المبنى ولكن انا مع الراى استخدام طلمبة ديزل حتى تكون مستقلة عن اى شى


----------



## gaber osman (24 مايو 2011)

بالنسبة الى المهندس عن انظمة الحريق

باختصار شديد يتم اطفاء الحريق اما بواسطة1. طفايات الحريق 
2. صناديق الحريق
3. حنفيات الحريق
4. الرشاشات
5. الانظمة الغازية
وعلى حسب المكان وظروف المبنى يتم اختيار انظمة الحريق المختلفة مثلا بعض المبانى يستخدم فيها كل هذة الانظمة وبعض المبانى يستخدم بعض منها

واغلب المشاريع يستخدم فيها كل الانظمة السابقة مثلا مبنى ادارى وسكنى مبانى عالية على سبيل المثال يستخدم فيها صناديق الحريق والرشاشات وحنيفيات الحريق والرشاشات والانظمة الغاذية ومبنى اخر لو سكنى صغير مثلا ممكن صناديق حريق وطفايات بس مثلا شاليهات فى قرية سياحية ممكن طفايات من الداخل وحنيفيات حريق خارجية فقط 
المهم على حسب المبنى والاكواد لكل دولة على حدا


اما بخصوص fm200 وهو سوالك فهو عبارة عن وسيلة اطفاء غاذية تستخدم غالبا فى اطفاء الاماكن التى من الممكن ان يتواجد بها بشر من غرف التياء الخفيف وكذلك غرف الكهرباء وفى دولة مثل قطر مثلا تقريبا كل غرف الكهرباء تكون مقاومة الحريق باستخدام fm200 اما فى مصر اغلب غرف الكهرباء تكون باستخدام co2 وغرف التيار الخفيف FM200 وهى باختصار من المعروف ان مثلث الاشتعال ثلاث اضلاع وهى 1. وجود الاكسجين
2. وجود حرارة
3. وجود مادة قابلة للاشتعال 
وتتم مقاومة الحريق بكسر اى ضلع من مثلث الاشتعال
مثلا فى وسائل الاطفاء بالماء تكون المكافحة بكسر الضلع الثانى وهى عدم السماح لوجود حرارة
ويتم كسر الضلع الثالث بعدم وجود مواد قابلة للاحتراق 

اما الضلع الخاص بالاكسجين من المعروف ان نسبة الاكسجين فى الهواء الجوى 21% تقريبا واذا بطريقة ما قدرنا نخفض هذة النسبة فلا تكون هناك حريقة ويتم ذلك فى كل وسائل الاطفاء الغازية مثلا فى نظام FM200 يتم ضخ هذا الغاز فى المكان وبالتالى تقل كمية الاكسجين فى المكان وباتالى نكافح الحريق وفى هذا النظام عند وجود حريقة تكون هناك حساسات حرارة ودخان تحس بذلك فتعطى اشارة الى لوحة تحكم وبدورها تعطى اشارة الى صمام التحكم فيخرج الغاز ليعمل على اطفاء الحريق دة باختصار شديد وموضوع الحريق دة موضوع واسع بس بسيط وعلى فكرة فى قسم للاطفاء فى المنتدى ممكن تبص فية على التفاصييل وفية مهندس ممتاز اسمة تامر القباعى من الاردن و شكرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ما هو ال fire rated pipe


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (28 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (28 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور على المعلمات القيمة


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (28 مايو 2011)

مشكووور على هذا الجهد


----------



## gaber osman (28 مايو 2011)

بالنسبة لل Fire rated هو عبارة عن دهان يدهن بة المواسير او صاج التكييف وخاصا Smoke & pressurization


----------



## gaber osman (28 مايو 2011)

وهو يستخدم عادتا فى دهان صاج التكييف الخاص بنظام التحكم فى الدخان عاما سواء كان سحب دخان او تضغيط هواء السلالم اما المواسير فعادتا يتم دهان ماسورة الحريق المغيذية لصندوق الحريق ومن الانواع المشهورة منة ناشونال ونوع المانى اسمة هيمبل وتكون طريقة الدهان يمسك الصاج ويدهن بوش برايمر ووش اخر بين البرايمر والوش المقاوم للحريق واخيرا الدهان المقاوم للحريق وياتى الاستشارى ويستلم هذا الدهان بواسطة جهاز خاص يعمل فحص على سمك الدهان وعداتا تكون تكلفة المتر مريع من الصاج حوالى 70 ريال قطرى وعاما خلى بالك من الصنايعى الى بيدهن لانو ممكن يغش فى هذا الدهان لانة غالى جدا وشكر


----------



## عمرو جميل (28 مايو 2011)

*مساعدة*

برجاء عمل ليك وشير للينك

http://www.turning-thirty.com/gallery/237


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (29 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد بيو (22 يونيو 2011)

موضوع رااااائع ياريت الاستمرار


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ما هو الفرق بين pre insulated duct and GI duct
ومتى يتم استخدام pre insulated duct
وما هي سلبيات وايجابيات كل منهما


----------



## mohamed abrahim (14 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته كنت اود ان اسال عن الكمبريسورت النصف مفتوحه بعد عمل عمرات الميكانيكه الخاصه بها وتغيير الجلب والبساتم التالفه قمت بالتجميع مره اخرى ووضعت الزيت وقمت بتشغيل الكمبريسور لعمليه التليين ولكن فى الوقت نفسه قمت بقياس ضغط الزيت فوجدت انه لايوجد ضغط زيت بالدائره مع العلم انه الكمبيريسور خاج التيشلر وغير موصل بالدائره. السؤال هل عند القيام بتشغيل الكمبيريسور بهذه الطريقه يكون هناك ضغط للزيت ام لا وهل لابد من تركيب المبريسور بالدائره والقيام بعمليه الشحن لكى يكون هناك ضغط للزيت ام لا وهل الكمبريسور النصف مفتوح الذى يعمل 3 فاز ومن نوع ترددى له اتجاه معين فى الدوران مع العلم انه الكمبريسور كارير ارجو الافاده وشكر ليكم جميعا*


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## gaber osman (17 يوليو 2011)

سلام عليكم باللنسبة g.i duct هو الصاج المجلفن العادى المستخدم فى التكييف اما بالنسبة pre-insulated duct هو عبارة عن دكت ليست صاج وهو عبارة عن الواح من اشهر الانواع p3 , وبال اما الفرق بينهم فالصاج العادى المجلفن يستخدم فى كل التطبيقات سواء تكييف او تهوية او دخان اما النوع الثانى يفضل استخدامة داخل المبنى فقط ولا يستخدم فى دكتات التحكم فى الدخان والنوع الثانى ارخص فى التكلفة وسهل التركيب ولا يحتاج الى عزل وبصراحة جدا انا اشتغلت فى الاثنين فى التركيبات وفى اغلب المشاريع باحاول اغير الصاج الى داخل المبنى الى pre insulated لانة بيوفر وقت كبير فى التركيب ولا يحتاج الى عزل بالاضافة الى قلة التكلفة اما انظمة التحكم فى الدخان والصواعد والدكت الخارجى بستخدم الصاج المجلفن واريح دماغى لانة بيستحمل الصدمات وبيتحمل الدخان ودرجة الحرارة العالية وشكرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 يوليو 2011)

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (5 أغسطس 2011)

كيف يتم تحديد كمية الهواء ( cfm) للغرفه اذا وجد لدينا طن التبريد؟


----------



## aati badri (7 أغسطس 2011)

gaber osman قال:


> حضرتك بتتكلم كيف يمكن اختيار طلمبات الحريق يتم اختيار طلمبة الحريق على اساس gpm الخارج منها وكذلك الهيد ويتم حساب التصرف والهيد بواسطة الحسابات الهيدروليكة او بطريقة الجدول وفى هاتين الحالتين نضع فى حساباتنا صناديق الحريق وكذلك الرشاشات وفى الغالب يتم التصميم بحيث ممكن استخدم صندوق حريق واحد او عسكرى حريق بالاضافة الى التدفق الخاص بمجموعة الرشاشات التى تعمل فى المساحة التصميمية اما الهيد فيحسب كالاتى الضغط نتيجة الاحتكاك + الضغط الباقى عند ابعد صندوق حريق + الضغط الاستاتيكى وغالبا يكون تصرف الطلمبات 750 او 1000 جالون فى الدقيقة اما الطلمبة الجوكى فهى تعوض الانخفاض فى الضغط للنظام وفى الغالب يكون الهيد نفس هد الطلمبات او اعلى شوية والتدفق تقريبا 5% من تدفق الطلمبة او كمية التدفق لرشاش واحد دة باختصار شديد وانا متذكر انى لية موضوع عن طلمبات الحريق مستقل وكان فى نقاش شيق مع المهندس عبدالعاطى وشكرا


السلام عليكم 
مهندس جابر وبقية الزملاء
وهداكم الله لصالح الاعمال في هذا الشهر وتقبلها منكم ومن عتقاء هذا الشهر ان شاء الله
متذكر الحوار فعلا 
ووصلنا ان الجوكي لا يقل عن 5% من تصرف المضخة الرئيسية واقل من تصرف الرشاش الاول
هذا في حالة انه لاتوجد مواسير مدفونة تحت الارض 
اما اذا وجدت مواسير مدفونة تحت الارض بالموقع العام فحالتئذ نحتاج لحسابات التسرب المحتمل 
وتكون سعة الجوكي تساوي هذا التسرب


----------



## aati badri (7 أغسطس 2011)

بالنسبة للمضخة الاحتياطية للحريق
حسب nfpa -20 تكون كهرباء اذا توفرت موثوقية في التيار الكهربائي
اما اذا لم تتوفر هذه الموثوقية فهناك بدائل عدة اشهرها مضخة الديزل ولكنها ليست الوحيدة


----------



## aati badri (7 أغسطس 2011)

ومن هذه البدائل غير المشهورة
1- الشبك على شبكة اخرى موثوقة بالموقع
2- توربينات بخار
3- توربينات غاز
4- مولد بالموقع
5-ماكينة احتراق داخلي تعمل بالبنزين (اوقف استخدامها )
6- ups ( غير متاكد من هذا البديل ولكن تم الاشارة اليه بال nfpa20 )


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (7 أغسطس 2011)

*عود حميد م عبد العاطى وكل عام وأنت وكل المنتدى بخير *


----------



## aati badri (7 أغسطس 2011)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> *عود حميد م عبد العاطى وكل عام وأنت وكل المنتدى بخير *


 مرااحب يا صديق
وجعلك الله من عتقاء هذا الشهر
وتقبل منك صالح الاعمال وهداك اليها وحببك فيها


----------



## aati badri (7 أغسطس 2011)

gaber osman قال:


> بالنسبة لل fire rated هو عبارة عن دهان يدهن بة المواسير او صاج التكييف وخاصا smoke & pressurization


 استاذنا م جابر
اظن وبعض الظن اثم ان تعريفك لهذا المصطلح يحتاج مراجعة


----------



## aati badri (7 أغسطس 2011)

احمد عزالعرب قال:


> الاخ ايللى بيسال عن درجة الحرارة للميه فيه تشلر بتخشله 12 درجة سيلزيوس وتخرج 6 وفيه تخش 6 وتخرج 0
> وطبعا الميه مش بتتجمد علشان انا بحط شوية اضافات للميه يمنع تحمدها عند الصفر والله اعلى واعلم


 هنا فرق درجات الحرارة يعادل عشرة درجات فهرنهايت وهو الشائع
ولكن التصميم ممكن يكون على فرق درجات حرارةمختلفة قد تصل عشرون درجة
وهنا يحدث توفير في كمية المياه والمواسير وطاقة المضخات


----------



## aati badri (7 أغسطس 2011)

gaber osman قال:


> الاسئلة كترت كدة يا جماعة بس ان شاء اللة انجاوب عليها مع بعض
> اولا بالنسبة للمهندس الزميل بيسال طالما التدفق بتاع الطلمبة الثانوية مختلف و الابتدائية ثابت فاين يذهب الفرق صح كدة والاجابة ان الطلمبة من النوع المركزى فاذا كان التدفق لها مثلا 750 جالون فى الدقيقة والحمل مثلا يحتاج الى 500 فقط فانها تطلع 500 فقط والباقى يرجع من داخل الطلمبة وهذا يكون واضح فى طلمبات الحريق عند عمل الاختبار الخاص بها تجد ان الطلمبة تصرفها المفروض 750 وانت تقوم بفتح محبس واحد وتقيس التدفق تلقاة 250 جالون وعند فتح محبسين تلقية 500 وعند فتح الثلاثة تلقية 750 دة السوال الاول


استاذنا
ارجو مراجعة هذا 
هل الماء يرجع من الطلمبة او عن طريق باي باص اسهبت اشري في شرحه


----------



## gaber osman (10 أغسطس 2011)

واللة يشرفنى يا مهندس عبدالعاطى ان تشارك معى فى هذا الموضوع وحمداللة على السلامة ورمضان كريمة وكل عام وانت بخير وبصحة وسلامة وكل الزملاء الاعزاء


----------



## gaber osman (10 أغسطس 2011)

بالنسبة لسوال الطلمبات هى عبارة عن طلمبات ثانوية واخرى ابتدائية وبالتالى المحابس المستخدمة 2way ولا يوجد by pass , وبالتالى اذا كان تصرف الابتدائى 500 جالون والحمل يحتاج الى 300 فقط و فهنا يستخدم مع الطلمبات الثانوية vsd فتطلع الكمية 300 فقط والطلمبة الابتدائية تطلع 500 منهم 300 للنظام والباقى يرجع من داخل الطلمبة نفسها واذا كان هناك لبس من فضلك وضح لى هذا اللبس لكى استفيد ويستفيد الجميع وشكرا


----------



## gaber osman (10 أغسطس 2011)

بالنسبة للدهان المقاوم للحريق انا مقلتش تعريف ولا حاجة انا تناولت من الناحية الميكانيكية فقط وهنا فى قطر الصاج المستخدم فى البدرومات صاج السحب وتضغيط السلالم والسموك دكت يدهن بدهان مقاوم للحريق وكذلك مواسير الحريق التى تغذى الصناديق وبالنسبة للصاج يتم الدهان لة على ثلاث او اربع مراحل المرحلة الاولى برايمر ليفصل بيين الصاج والدهان المقاوم للحريق وفى نوع اخر بعد البرايمر واخر وشين الدهان المقاوم للحريق وكل دة من غير تعريفات ولا حاجة


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (10 أغسطس 2011)

ما هو افضل مكان لتركيب ال pressurization unit للمباني العاليه هل اسفل المبنى ام اعلى
وما هو السبب؟
حيث ان الpressurization unit توضع في الدوائر المغلقه لل secondary pump
هل يتم وضعها بالاعلى على اساس توفير الهيد الناتج من ارتفاع المبنى وبالتالي يتم الغاء static head للمبنى ام يتم وضعها باسفل المبنى على اساس ان الدائره المغلقه وان الضغط الداخل للطلمبه يكون بطبيعته عالي نتيجة الارتفاع فلايؤثر ارتفاع المبنى؟


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2011)

gaber osman قال:


> واللة يشرفنى يا مهندس عبدالعاطى ان تشارك معى فى هذا الموضوع وحمداللة على السلامة ورمضان كريمة وكل عام وانت بخير وبصحة وسلامة وكل الزملاء الاعزاء


 
انا الذي ازددت شرفا
شاكرا لك حفاوة الاستقبال
وربنا يتقبل منك ومنا


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2011)

gaber osman قال:


> بالنسبة لسوال الطلمبات هى عبارة عن طلمبات ثانوية واخرى ابتدائية وبالتالى المحابس المستخدمة 2way ولا يوجد by pass , وبالتالى اذا كان تصرف الابتدائى 500 جالون والحمل يحتاج الى 300 فقط و فهنا يستخدم مع الطلمبات الثانوية vsd فتطلع الكمية 300 فقط والطلمبة الابتدائية تطلع 500 منهم 300 للنظام والباقى يرجع من داخل الطلمبة نفسها واذا كان هناك لبس من فضلك وضح لى هذا اللبس لكى استفيد ويستفيد الجميع وشكرا


 
مشكور مهندسنا المفخرة
لم افهم الملون بالاحمر والذي تحته خط
معلوماتي ان هناك خط بين البرايمري والسكندري 
او باي باص
وهناك اشتراطات لطوله وقطره ويمنع تركيب محبس به وخلافه
واعذرني للتلوين وعمل خط داخل الكوتيشن


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2011)

gaber osman قال:


> بالنسبة للدهان المقاوم للحريق انا مقلتش تعريف ولا حاجة انا تناولت من الناحية الميكانيكية فقط وهنا فى قطر الصاج المستخدم فى البدرومات صاج السحب وتضغيط السلالم والسموك دكت يدهن بدهان مقاوم للحريق وكذلك مواسير الحريق التى تغذى الصناديق وبالنسبة للصاج يتم الدهان لة على ثلاث او اربع مراحل المرحلة الاولى برايمر ليفصل بيين الصاج والدهان المقاوم للحريق وفى نوع اخر بعد البرايمر واخر وشين الدهان المقاوم للحريق وكل دة من غير تعريفات ولا حاجة


 
شكرا مهندسنا
انا قصدت ان fire rated ليست دهان وانما هي المدة التي تقاوم فيها الحريق
وممكن الحوائط تكون fire rated
والابواب fire rated 
ودنابر الحريق fire rated
ودنابر الدخان و الدنابر المشتركة fire rated
اشكر سعة صدرك
وارجو تصحيحي لو أخطأت


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير
كتالوجات fire rated duct &pipe


۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞
۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞

إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا

۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞
۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞


----------



## p.sniper (12 أغسطس 2011)

مهندس جابر ... أنت اكثر من رائع 
و ربنا يجزيك كل خير .. و الله يوفقك و يسعدك على مجهودك 

عندي سؤال ... في مبنى المستشفى في تصميم الدكت .. صممة الدكت fcu & exhaust & frish air على سرعة الهواء في المين برانتش 5 متر\ثانيه
و في الفروع الي بتعطي الدفيوزرات 3.5 متر\ثانيه 
هل هذا الشيء صحيح ام لا ... 

و لكن في غرفت العمليات .. كم يجب ان يكون سرعة الهواء في الدكت لكل من الفرش و الإغسوسط 

و الف شكر مسبقاً


----------



## gaber osman (14 أغسطس 2011)

بعد دخول المهندس عبدالعاطى هذا الموضوع محتاج المهندس محمد عبدالرحيم والمهندس صبرى سعيد عشان يصححوا لنا هذا الكلام الجامد الى احنا بنتكلم فية


----------



## noar202 (8 فبراير 2012)

pressurization unit
في اي مكان تركب 
وكيف يتم اختيارها يعني حسابات خزان الضغط واالبريك


----------



## شيخ الحارة (9 فبراير 2012)

gaber osman قال:


> بالنسبة لسوال الطلمبات هى عبارة عن طلمبات ثانوية واخرى ابتدائية وبالتالى المحابس المستخدمة 2way ولا يوجد by pass , وبالتالى اذا كان تصرف الابتدائى 500 جالون والحمل يحتاج الى 300 فقط و فهنا يستخدم مع الطلمبات الثانوية vsd فتطلع الكمية 300 فقط والطلمبة الابتدائية تطلع 500 منهم 300 للنظام والباقى يرجع من داخل الطلمبة نفسها واذا كان هناك لبس من فضلك وضح لى هذا اللبس لكى استفيد ويستفيد الجميع وشكرا


*
السلام عليكم
كيف ترجع 200 جالون/د من داخل الطلمبة نفسها ؟
على فكرة الاستشاري أصر على استخدم نظام 3-way valve بالرغم من وجود مغير سرعة vsd
أحييكم على الموضوع الرائع و انتظر الجواب .*


----------



## nofal (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## khaled elsone (12 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله خيرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## محمد_86 (12 فبراير 2012)

جزى الله خيرا كل من شارك فى هذا الحوار الرائع والبناء لكل المهندسين وارجو من الجميع الاستمرار فى هذا العمل


----------



## magdygamal_8 (16 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله في كل واحد شارك في هذا النقاش العلمي وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ابومنال عباس (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكوريين كتير


----------



## ابومنال عباس (23 فبراير 2012)

سؤال : وضح الفرق فى استخدام 3way valve و 2way valve والواجب توفره لك نظام . والمحاسن والعيوب لك واحد منهم ؟ِ


----------



## gaber osman (26 فبراير 2012)

يكون المحبس 2way or 3way على حسب المصمم الخاص باعمال التكييف وفى اغلب المشاريع يتم استخدام المحبس الثلاثى وفى اغلب الاحوال يوضع على خط الراجع لماكينة التكييف وبالتالى يكون لة عدد 2 دخول وخروج واحد دخول الماسورة الخارجو من الملف التبريد والدخول الاخر من الماسورة المغذية للماكينة وعلى حسب الحمل يتم التحكم فى الفتح لة اما المحبس الثنائى فلة دخول وخروج فى هذة الحالة تكون الطلمبة ذات سرعات متغيرة على حسب الحمل


----------



## gaber osman (26 فبراير 2012)

او استخدام طلمبةة ذات سرعة ثابتة مع عمل باى باس بين الامداد والراجع على الهيدر ومع استخدام المحابس الثلاثية تكون الطلمبات ثابتة السرعة اما المحابس الثنائية فاما ان تكون الطلمبات ذات سرعة ثابتة وفى هذة الحالة يتم عمل الباى باس او استخدام طلمبات ابتدائية ذات سرعة ثابتة وطلمبات ثانوية ذات سرعة متغيرة للحفاظ على الطاقة


----------



## gaber osman (26 فبراير 2012)

مميزات الثلاثى
1. التحكم افضل حيث يكون التحكم موديولاتنق
العيوب
1. استهلاك الطاقة
2. زيادة تكاليف التركيب
مميزات الثنائى
1. المحافظة على الطاقة
2. التكلفة اقل فى التركيب
العيوب
1. التحكم قفل وفتح وليس موديولاتنق


----------



## drmady (26 فبراير 2012)

كنت بستفسر من حضرتكم لو حد حابب ياخد خبرة ويتعلم عملى تكييف وحريق وصحي فية دورات او مكان معين ؟؟؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gaber osman (1 مارس 2012)

فى دورات فى نقابة المهندسين


----------



## eng_m_fatah (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس الحالم (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااا على المعلومات


----------



## وائل البرعى (24 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس جابر على هذا الموضوع الشيق والأسئلة الجميلة وجزا جميع المهندسين المشاركين فى هذا المضوع كل الخير وننتظر المزيد*


----------



## مستر هندسة (24 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوتي
لدي سؤال يتعلق بحساب حجم خزان التمدد المغلق من نوع ديافرام (Diaphram) لشبكات المائ البارد والساخن والرجاء التركيز على موضوع حساب الضغط النهائي 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسام هندسة (24 أبريل 2012)

إلى السادة المهندسين

انتهيت من تركيب نظام إنذار حريق (Esser ) يحتوي على حلقتين و بعد البرمجة و تجريب النظام لاحظت أن تشغيل بعض المنبهات الصوتية (sounder) ياتي متخلف بحوالي 20 ثانية بالرغم من أني تأكدت من البرمجة مرات و الخلل لا يكمن فيها على ما أظن. فمن لديه بعض الأجوبة فكلي أذان صاغية و شكرا مسبقا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (25 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (28 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم بعد إذن المهندس جابر تم وضع جميع الأسئلة المطروحة فى ملف وورد وهذا هو الرابط وإن شاء الله أى أسئلة أو مناقشة تطرح بعد ذلك سوف يتم وضعها فى هذا الملف حتى تعم الفائدة وأتمنى الدعاء وجزاكم الله خيرا

*http://www.4shared.com/rar/hdogyhJH/_____.html
* 

*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس وائل 
لقد أديت خدمة عظيمة 
بارك الله لك في القرآن العظيم 
و في رزقك و اهلك 
و رزقكم من حيث تحتسب و من حيث لا تحتسب 
و رضا رب العباد و جنته


----------



## mahmoud mohamed ha (4 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع نفع الله بكم وجعله فى ميزانكم


----------



## م احمد احمد (4 مايو 2012)

mech_mohamed قال:


> يتم عمل نظام Primary & Secondary Pump
> 1-امتداد اطوال مواسير الماء مثل مبنى مكون من 30 طابق او ان محطة الشيلر بعيده عن المبنى و سوف تكون المواسير ذات اطوال كبيرة
> 2- توفير الطاقة حيث ان قوة طلمات البريمرى فقط لتسيير الماء قبل الشيلر وتضخه حتى بعد الشيلر وهنا ياتى دور طلمبات السكندرى التى تاخذ الماء من الشيلر و تضخه الى باقى المبنى بما يحتويه من فان كويل او وحدات مناولة . وهنا ياتى التحكم فى قوة مضخة السكندرى حسب الحمال الحرارية فان زاد الحمل تعمل الطلمبا السكندرى بكامل طاقتها و عندما يقل الحمل يقل معه قوة الطلمبات و بالتالى الحمل الكهربى مما يؤدى الى خفض الطاقة الكهربية الكلية المستخدمة.


وذلك ياخى الكريم من خلال استخدام مبدل لسرعات verbal speed drive حيث يقوم بعمل توازن مع سرعة الطلمبة والاحمال الحرارية الموجودة فى المكان لتقليل الطاقة المستهلكة وايضا التكلفة ..... وشكرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 مايو 2012)

جزاك كل خير على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## SHERIO86 (30 مايو 2012)

لو سمحتو يا باش مهندسين عايز اعرف كيفية حساب ال head loss لطرمبات البريمرى والسكندرى بداية ونهاية المسار الذى تخدمه كل طرمبة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mustafatel (30 مايو 2012)

SHERIO86 قال:


> لو سمحتو يا باش مهندسين عايز اعرف كيفية حساب ال head loss لطرمبات البريمرى والسكندرى بداية ونهاية المسار الذى تخدمه كل طرمبة
> وجزاكم الله خيرا




http://www.pumpfundamentals.com/tutorial3.htm

هذا موقع مفيد جداً​


----------



## hikal007 (7 يونيو 2012)

SHERIO86 قال:


> لو سمحتو يا باش مهندسين عايز اعرف كيفية حساب ال head loss لطرمبات البريمرى والسكندرى بداية ونهاية المسار الذى تخدمه كل طرمبة
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



شوف يا سيدى فى حاجه كده إسمها decoupler أو بمعن أبسط bypass بين دايره البريمرى ودايره السكندرى
فعشان تحسب الهيد لبرايمرى تعتبر الدايره دايره مقفوله (إزاى ؟؟؟ )
يعنى وانت ماشى مع الشبكه بتاعة البرايمرى أول ما تلاقى الباى باس ده تقوم واخد المسار بتاعه ومكمل الدايره المقفوله ... وطبعا نفس الكلام فى دايره السكندرى ( والله أعلم)


----------



## eng/gladiator (7 يونيو 2012)

موضوع ممتاز بارك الله فيك...انا مهندس مبتدىء فى الصحى وكان عندى سؤال ارجوا من خبراء الصحى ان يفهمونى ليه لا يتم تهوية اى حوض يصرف لوحده على البيبة(floor Drain)؟

سؤال تانى:لماذا لا يتم صرف احواض المطابخ على البيبة مباشرة؟


----------



## JUDJUDY (7 يونيو 2012)

تهوية القطع الصحية الموصولة ل Floor Drain بشكل افرادي مكلف، عمليا يكفي تهوية الخط الخارج من Floor Drain لتحقيق الغاية من عملية Ventilation لنظام الصرف. بالنسبة للمطابخ فيتم فصل صرفها عن صرف الحمامات لاحتوائه على دهون وزيوت والخ لذلك يتم اخذه الى فاصل الدهون Grease Trap ومن ثم الى شبكة الصرف الخارجية للمبنى .


----------



## eng/gladiator (7 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس judjudy و بما انك جاوبت بطريقة واضحة فعندى بضعة اسئلة اخرى اذا لم تمانع و حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع
1-ما المقصود بظاهرة hydraulic jump فى المواسير و ايه ضررها على المواسير؟
2-ما معنى كلمة جرجورى و هى تقريبا بتتركب على السطح عشان تعمل مسار لمياه الامطار الى خارج سطح المنزل..هل هذا هو معناها؟
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## gaber osman (11 يونيو 2012)

جرجورى تعنى roof drain وهى تستخدم لصرف مياة الامطار وشكرا


----------



## moha el habashy (15 نوفمبر 2012)

سؤال لاهل الخبره بالحريق لي استفسار بخصوص التصميم حيث تواجهني مشكله وهي كألأتي هو كيف احدد ابعاد مساحه التصميم بمعني أخر مساحه الخطوره فعلي سبيل المثال في الهازرد العادي نجد ان هذه المساحه 1500 قدم مربع او 140 متر مربع ولكن لا استطيع تحديدها كطول وعرض علي الرسم خصوصا في مستويات الرسم غير منتظمه الشكل وبعد تحديدها هل كل ما تحتويه هذه المنطقه من رشاشات يدخل ضمن نطاق الحسابات ام لا حيث وجدت اثناء مشاهدتي لاحد المخططات علي احد المنتديات لزميل عزيز اختياره ل 14 رشاش في مساحه الخطوره في الهازرد العادي حيث انه المفروض بالقوانين ان يكون 12 رشاش .....امتني لو ارفقت الرد يمثال توضيحي وشكرا


----------



## gaber osman (20 نوفمبر 2012)

المساحة التصميمية هى 1500 قدم مربع ولا يشترط ان تكون مربع او مستطيل وبالنسبة للرسومات سوف تجدها تفصليا فى nfpa 13


----------



## aati badri (20 نوفمبر 2012)

gaber osman قال:


> المساحة التصميمية هى 1500 قدم مربع ولا يشترط ان تكون مربع او مستطيل وبالنسبة للرسومات سوف تجدها تفصليا فى nfpa 13



كيفك جابر وضيوفه
اسمح لي اختلف معاك شوية
سمحت ؟؟
سمحت
المساحة يشترط ان تكون مستطيل
وطوله 1.2 جزر المساحة
والطول يوازي للمغذي
وليست ثابتة عند 1500 وانما دائما اقل منها وتؤخذ مع الكثافة المقابلة لها 
هذا بالنسبة للخطورة الخفيفة طبعا


----------



## aati badri (20 نوفمبر 2012)

JUDJUDY قال:


> تهوية القطع الصحية الموصولة ل Floor Drain بشكل افرادي مكلف، عمليا يكفي تهوية الخط الخارج من Floor Drain لتحقيق الغاية من عملية Ventilation لنظام الصرف. بالنسبة للمطابخ فيتم فصل صرفها عن صرف الحمامات لاحتوائه على دهون وزيوت والخ لذلك يتم اخذه الى فاصل الدهون Grease Trap ومن ثم الى شبكة الصرف الخارجية للمبنى .



دا طبعا بالنسبة للمطابخ الكبيرة او التجارية
اما السكني فلا يحتاج لGrease Trap


----------



## subzero1 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن حد يقولى هل سرعة طلمبة الشيلر (rpm) لها علاقة بكمية المياة الى دخله الشيلر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aati badri (10 ديسمبر 2012)

subzero1 قال:


> ممكن حد يقولى هل سرعة طلمبة الشيلر (rpm) لها علاقة بكمية المياة الى دخله الشيلر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



دا اكيييييد طبعا
Pump Affinity Laws


----------



## subzero1 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ما الفرق بين تركيب مضخة فى دائرة المياة الثلجة (تشيلر) تعطى تدفق 650gpm وتكون 1700 rpm مضخة خرى تدفقها 650gpm وتكون 3300 rpm...وايهما افضل ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aati badri (10 ديسمبر 2012)

subzero1 قال:


> ما الفرق بين تركيب مضخة فى دائرة المياة الثلجة (تشيلر) تعطى تدفق 650gpm وتكون 1700 rpm مضخة خرى تدفقها 650gpm وتكون 3300 rpm...وايهما افضل ؟؟؟؟؟؟



الفرق في ان الاولى غالبا عمرها الافتراضي اكبر صيانة اقل
والاحسن السرعات المتغيرة حفاظا على الطاقة والبيئة


----------



## ahmednady (10 ديسمبر 2012)

المهندس جابر عثمان انت صح والمهندس محمد ايضا صح ..... 

لي تعليق علي المخطط الاول الباي بس بين البريمري والسكندري السهم يجب ان يكون في اتجاه البريمري وليس في اتجاه السكندري .....

لان البريمي كونستانت سبيد اي سرعه ثابته وكميه مياه ثابته (التي تدخل التشليرات ) وبالتالي فان كميه المياه التي لا تحتاجها السكندري يجب ان تدخل الي البريمريي حتي تكون كميه المياه ثابته وبالتالي حتي لا يحدث فريز داخل التشيلرات


----------



## ahmednady (10 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي العزيز 
ليس من ناحيه الافضل بل من ناحيه الهيد وكميه المياه حيث سيوضح مخطط الطلمبات القدره و السرعه معا


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكوا الله كل خير الموضوع هايييل جدا ومفيد


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (11 ديسمبر 2012)

سؤال مالفرق بين الصاج g90 ,g60? ,g;l ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نتانجن (11 ديسمبر 2012)

فكرة رائعة ولكن انتو مركزين في التكييف اوي ليه


----------



## mortdy (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاء الله خيرا
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mymorning08 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

الى الجميع السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وجازاكم جميعا كل الخير وأضيف
الى جانب توفير الطاقة أعتقد ان الاهم فى الموضوع ان نحافظ على مواسير المياه داخل الشيلر لان بعد المسافة بين المبنى والشيلرات يتطلب ضغط اعلى للطلمبات مما يجعل الضغط للمياة الداخلة للشيلرات اعلى مما يسبب خطورة على هذه المواسيير او يتطلب مواصفات اعلى او قد يعجل بمشاكل تسرب للمياة لملفات التبريد داخل الشيلر


----------



## gaber osman (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واللة نورت الصفحة يا بشمهندس عبدالعاطى


----------



## gaber osman (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بالاضافة الى اجابة المهندس عبدالعاطى احب ان اضيف ان الطلمبة ذات 1700 يكون حجمها اكبر وبالتالى سعرها يكون اعلى


----------



## gaber osman (17 ديسمبر 2012)

G90,g60 هى عبارة عن كثافة طبقة الجلفنة فى الصاج وكلما ذاد الرقم كلما كانت الزنك اكبر وتكون عادتا g90 وهى عبارة عن 275 جرام /متر3 ولمزيد من التفاصيل بص فى سماكنا يا باشا


----------



## gaber osman (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الى المهندس my morning اللة ينور عليك حيث يتم استخدام الطلمبة الثانوية ايضا عندما يذيد الصغط عند التشيلر عن 3 بار (فى هذة الحدود وسوف اتاكد منة) يتم اللجوء الى الطلمبة الثانوية بالاضافة الى ذلك عندما تذيد القدرة الكهربائية عن رقم معين (سوف اتاكد منة ايضا) يتم ايضا اللجوء الى الطلمبة الثانوية


----------



## gaber osman (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الى المهندس نتانجن واللة انا عاوز الناس تسال فى كل حاجة بحيث تكون الاستفادة جماعية وخصوصا الحريق والصحى عشان ننشط الذاكرة


----------



## gaber osman (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بس انا ان شاء اللة ناوى على موضوع حلو ان شاء اللة ايكون فايدة للجميع الا وهو تسليم الاعمال للجهات الحكومية وخاصا اعمال الدفاع المدنى - اعمال المياة -اعمال الصرف لان الموضوع دة مهم جدا فى دول الخليج وخاصا فى قطر حيث ان تسليم الاعمال للدفاع المدنى هية من افضل الاعمال وكذلك المياة والصرف بالاضافة الى الملاحظات المهمة الخاصة بالدفاع المدنى حيث قمنا فى شركتنا الموقرة بتسليمما يقرب من اربعة مشاريع فى الوقت الحالى بالاضافة الى نستعد لتسليم مشروع الان وبالتالى هذة المعلومات حديثة ولسة فى الدماغ طبعا هذا الكلام فى قطر


----------



## aati badri (17 ديسمبر 2012)

gaber osman قال:


> واللة نورت الصفحة يا بشمهندس عبدالعاطى


دا نورك ياعمنا
نفسي اعرف بتغيب مننا وين


----------



## gaber osman (19 ديسمبر 2012)

احنا تحت النظر يا بشمهندس عبدالعاطى بس انت عارف بقة شغل المقاولات وخاصا لما تكون مع شركة واخدة مشاريع كتيير ومشاريع كبيرة والشركة مفيهاش سيستم اتلاقى نفسك مشغال هندسة بس هندسة ومشتريات وموقع ومكتب فنى وتصميم ومشهلاتى كمان


----------



## ysedawy (19 ديسمبر 2012)

شكر جزيلا


----------



## hf m7md (21 يناير 2013)

المهندس جابر عثمان...

بالاشارة الى المشاركة رقم 130 فى صفحة 13 والخاصة بتكييف المطايخ..
كلامك يعنى انى هعمل مروحة لسحب الهواء من الهود ومروحة فريش اير فقط تستعمل كستارة حول الهود ونسبه هواءها 80% من المسحوب من الهود( انا شايف انها كتير شوية والطباخ بيشتكى ان الهواء فوق راسه .وهل ممكن نستفيد بجزء منه فى ديفيوزرات المطبخ)
وكمان وحدة مناولة هواء 100% هواء راجع فى المكان...

انا كدا شايف ان الدنيا هتكون زحمة جدا فى مسارات الدكت وتوزيع الديفيوزرات..
فى حل بس انا شايف انة مكلف شوية... هو انى اعمل مروحة تسحب الهواء من الهود ووحدة مناولة 100% فريش اير بنسبة 80% لتكييف المطبخ وجزء منها يكون زى ستارة للهود.. بس مشكلتة كمان ان السحب بس هيكون من خلال الهود.... 

ايه رأيك يا هندسة فى الكلام دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aati badri (21 يناير 2013)

الهودات تنقسم لنوعين رئيسيين
لكل نوع طريقة تصميم
ان يكون في وسط المطبخ وانت ترى جوانبه الاربعة ولنسميه 1
والآخر ملتصق بالحائط وانت ترى ثلاثة جوانب منه ولنسمينه 2


----------



## aati badri (21 يناير 2013)

الوقود المستخدم ايضا ينقسم لنوعين
لكل نوع طريقة تصميم
الوقود الصلب كالخشب والفحم ولنسميه أ مثلا
والنوع الثاني هو السائل والغاز والكهرباء ولنسميه ب


----------



## aati badri (21 يناير 2013)

نفترض ان لدينا النوع 1 مع الوقود أ
كيف نحسب كمية الهواء المسحوب/العادم
q= 300a
q = كمية الهواء العادم
a = مساحة مقطع الهود


----------



## aati badri (21 يناير 2013)

ونفترض ان لدينا النوع 1 مع الوقود ب
كيف نحسب كمية الهواء المسحوب/العادم
q= 150a
q = كمية الهواء العادم
a = مساحة مقطع الهود


----------



## aati badri (21 يناير 2013)

ونفترض ان لدينا النوع 2 مع الوقود أ
كيف نحسب كمية الهواء المسحوب/العادم
q= 200a
q = كمية الهواء العادم
a = مساحة مقطع الهود


----------



## aati badri (21 يناير 2013)

ونفترض ان لدينا النوع 2 مع الوقود ب
كيف نحسب كمية الهواء المسحوب/العادم
q= 100a
q = كمية الهواء العادم
a = مساحة مقطع الهود


----------



## aati badri (21 يناير 2013)

فاتني ان انوه ان المساحة بالقدم المربع
وكميه الهواء بالقدم المكعب في الدقيقة
وان الارقام الثابتة هي للسرعة قدم مكعب في الدقيقة


----------



## aati badri (21 يناير 2013)

كيف نصمم الدكت
يصمم الدكت لسرعات بين 1500 و1800 قدم /الدقيقة


----------



## aati badri (21 يناير 2013)

الهواء المضاف = 80-90% من الهواء المسحوب
ماهي مصادر الهواء المضاف:
1- مروح اضافة
2- وحدم مناولة هواء 100*100 فرش اير وتحسب حسب احمال تكييف المطبخ
3- الهواء المسحوب من المطعم المجاور = يساوي الهواء الفريش المحسوب للمطعم


----------



## hf m7md (21 يناير 2013)

*طيب يا هندسة سحب الهواء كلة هيكون من خلال دكت الهود بس... مش المفروض يكون فى جريلات سحب فى المطبخ
كمان انا شايف ان الستارة اللى حول الهود 10000 قدم مكعب/ دقيقة كتنير اوى والطباخين بيشتكوا*


----------



## gaber osman (24 يناير 2013)

*المهندس جابر عثمان...

بالاشارة الى المشاركة رقم 130 فى صفحة 13 والخاصة بتكييف المطايخ..
كلامك يعنى انى هعمل مروحة لسحب الهواء من الهود ومروحة فريش اير فقط تستعمل كستارة حول الهود ونسبه هواءها 80% من المسحوب من الهود( انا شايف انها كتير شوية والطباخ بيشتكى ان الهواء فوق راسه .وهل ممكن نستفيد بجزء منه فى ديفيوزرات المطبخ)
وكمان وحدة مناولة هواء 100% هواء راجع فى المكان...

انا كدا شايف ان الدنيا هتكون زحمة جدا فى مسارات الدكت وتوزيع الديفيوزرات..
فى حل بس انا شايف انة مكلف شوية... هو انى اعمل مروحة تسحب الهواء من الهود ووحدة مناولة 100% فريش اير بنسبة 80% لتكييف المطبخ وجزء منها يكون زى ستارة للهود.. بس مشكلتة كمان ان السحب بس هيكون من خلال الهود.... 

ايه رأيك يا هندسة فى الكلام دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## gaber osman (24 يناير 2013)

باختصار شديد يا بشمهندس توجد ماكينة تكييف وحدة مناولة لتكييف المطبخ ومروحتان لكل هود وحدة امداد والاخرى سحب اما فكرة الغاء مروحة السحب على الهود فعند استخدامك لماكينة ahu للمطبخ والهود تكون السعة كبيرة جدا لان كمية الهواء المسحوبة من الهود سوف يتم اخذها من المكان المكيف اما بالنسبة لشكوى الطباخين حاول تعمل حاجة انك تسئلهم هل الجو حلو فى المطبخ اذا قالولك نعم ضع دامبر على الداكت الفريش امداد الهواء للستارة وتحكم فى كمية الهواء الداخلة الى الستارة بالنقصان حتى يكونوا الطباخين مرتحين او خد برنش على داكت الامداد وحط علية دامبر واخرج كمية الهواء الذيادة وشكرا


----------



## gaber osman (24 يناير 2013)

يلا بالمرة بقة سوال صحى عشان الناس متقولش تكييف بس
س. كيفية تشغيل ال Lifting pump والBooster pump فى المبانى العالية وبالمرة الSubmersible pump


----------



## شيخ الحارة (29 يناير 2013)

gaber osman قال:


> يلا بالمرة بقة سوال صحى عشان الناس متقولش تكييف بسس. كيفية تشغيل ال Lifting pump والBooster pump فى المبانى العالية وبالمرة الSubmersible pump


كـــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــفـــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## taha khaled (30 يناير 2013)

الاخ المهندس جابر / الوضع الصحيح ل الفلو ستوش اعتقد على الخروج . انا ركبتة قبل كدة على الدخول وجات شركة سيمنس وغيرتة ووضعتة على الخروج ليضمن ان فعلا المياة الداخلة هى خارجة للتشلر .


----------



## gaber osman (30 يناير 2013)

اولا . بالنسبة الى طلمبات ال Lift pumps هى عادة تكون فى اخر بدروم من اسفل بجانب خزان المياة وهى تقوم بسحب المياة من الخزان الرئيسى الاسفل وتقوم برفع المياة الى الخزان الذى يتواجد فى الميكانيكال فلور ومن الخزان الموجود فى الميكانيكال فلور الموجود عادتا فى وسط المبنى وليكن فى ال 25 توصل علية ال Booster pump لتغذى اربع ادوار تحت هذا الدور ويوجد خط اخر gravity ليقوم بتغذية الادوار السفلية بعد الاربعة ادوار وهناك وصلة اخرى يوصل عليها lift pump اخرى لتقوم برفع المياة الى الخزان المتواجد فى الدور الميكانيكى التالى وهكذا ويكون تشغيل لطلمبات الرفع بواسطة حاجتين اولا low level switch وهذا يركب فى الخزان السفلى بحيث اذا قل منسوب المياة فى الخزان عن المستوى المطلوب لا تعمل الطلمبات وثانيا بواسطة float switch وهذا يركب فى الخزان الموجود فى الميكانيكال وعلى حسب قفل وفتح الfloat switch تعمل طلمبات الرفع اما طلمبات ال Booster pump فيكون مركب على الهيدر بتاعها pressure switchعندما يقل الضغط فى خط الطرد عن القيمة المضبوط عليها تعمل الطلمبة وشكرا


----------



## gaber osman (30 يناير 2013)

اما الsubmersible pump فتعمل بواسطة العوامات ويتم ضبط مستوى المياة فى البيارة بواسطة العوامات وعادتا يكون عدد العوامات يساوى عدد الطلمبات + 2 حيث تكون لكل طلمبة عوامة بالاضافة الى عوامة dry وعوامة alarm وشكر


----------



## gaber osman (30 يناير 2013)

قصدك مهندس طة ال flow swith بتاع التشيلر هو بيركب على دخول التشيلر حتى يضمن ان التشيلر لا يعمل الا بعد ان تكون هناك مياة داخلة لة وشكرا حتى لا يحدث التجميد داخل المبخر وبعدين لكل مورد التصميم الخاص بة وبعدين انا اعتقد انو قبلو او بعدة مش مشكلة لان ال flow switch يشوف سريان المياة وهو ممكن يشوف ذلك سواء قبلة او بعدة وشكرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (27 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## louai3000 (5 مارس 2013)

الكلام مضبوط من المهندس جبر ارتفاع المبنى لا يؤخذ فى الحسبان اى الارتفاع الاستاتيكى لا يؤخذ فقط نحسب الفاقد فى الاحتكاك فى الواسير والقطع والمحابس وايضا الفاقد خلال coil الماكينه


----------



## maged.s.kw (21 مايو 2013)

thanks


----------



## abdelsalamn (1 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mya1963 (15 أغسطس 2013)

ما هو الافضل استخدام ملف اعادة التسخين او dehumidifire لمشروع في جدة اكاديمي ودلك لنزع الرطوبه


----------



## nofal (15 أغسطس 2013)

أخى جابر أعتقد بأن وضع flow switch يكون بعد الخروج وهنا يتم التأكد من أن الماء فى حالة سريان وهناك فارق زمنى ليعطى الflow switch الاشارة لبدء العمل ولو تم وضعه قبل أوعند الدخول وكان هناك مشكلة ما فى المبخر أعاقت سربان الماء فيمكن أن تحدث مشكلة . والله أعلم وجزاكم الله خيرا أجمعين .


----------



## abdelsalamn (21 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 أغسطس 2013)

مووضوع مهم


----------



## emhdisam (23 أغسطس 2013)

ممن مساعدة في مجال ال ,ASHRAE 90. & LEED 2009 لما نعمل الانرجي انلايس . عند نظام شيلر تبريد هواء في proposed system هل شرط ان اقارنه بنظام شيلرتبريد ماء في ال base system وشكرا


----------



## تامر بهجت (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المتميزة والمتخصصة فى التكييف
بارك الله لكم ومنتظرين مزيد من الاسئلة 
والاجوبة الممتازة


----------



## محمد كيرزون (6 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم

اريد معرفه فائدة وصله التعادل الخارجي للاكسبانشن


----------



## eng_m_fatah (26 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء لكن اريد قصة التشيد واتر من البدايه علي شكل اسئله


----------

